# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Miley Cyrus' performance at the MTV Awards or VMA Show

## Calypso Jones

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/08/26/l...minstrel-show/

prit. tee raunchy.    But nothing that I wouldn't have expected from this little gal.    I see some serious issues with her daddy.  And family I suspect.    But what troubles me most are some of her previous interviews in which she refers to 'haters'.   Hater being anyone who does not whole heartedly support her lewd and lascivious performances and life style.   If you have read the Left Behind Series, you'll especially know what ah'm tawkin' about.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Because she believes she has to get nekkid to get a man's attention with that short hair.

----------


## Perianne

MTV used to be awesome.  Now it's a hellhole.

----------

Archer (08-26-2013),DonGlock26 (08-30-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I wonder who will die first at a young age.   Bieber or Cyrus.

----------


## Archer

Well she don't need to bend over like that near me...

I would definately hit that thang
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
With my damn BOOT UP HER SORRY LITTE ASS!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG



----------

Archer (08-26-2013),Perianne (08-26-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-26-2013),The XL (08-26-2013),Trinnity (08-26-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I saw that. I found it deeply disturbing.

----------


## Archer

It should be frowned upon!

----------

Dan40 (08-26-2013),Trinnity (08-26-2013),usfan (08-26-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well ya know....it takes less muscles to smile than it does to frown.

I know there's a lesson in there somewhere.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Not really sure what the tongue thing was either. What is she, three?

----------


## Calypso Jones

The tongue and the hair hornes?   a gargoyle?  Succubus perhaps?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The tongue and the hair hornes?   a gargoyle?  Succubus perhaps?


Possibly. @Rina_Dragonborn would know better than me.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well let's think this thing thru.   Sticking the tongue out as far as it will go, smiling, dressed in little and dancing provocatively.  Now what could that mean?

----------


## Perianne

> well let's think this thing thru.   Sticking the tongue out as far as it will go, smiling, dressed in little and dancing provocatively.  Now what could that mean?


She's a slut?

----------

Agravan (08-26-2013),Calypso Jones (08-26-2013),DonGlock26 (08-30-2013)

----------


## Micketto

> Because she believes she has to get nekkid to get a man's attention with that short hair.


It's not just the hair...

I think to make up for the horrible voice and personality.... she has put out.  A lot.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> She's a slut?



you think so much like me it's freakin' scary.

----------

Perianne (08-26-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> you think so much like me it's freakin' scary.


Sisters in ideology!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I don't think she's a slut.  I think she wants to be a slut.

----------


## Perianne

> I don't think she's a slut.  I think she wants to be a slut.


Or act like a slut.  Neither of which are attractive, IMO.

----------


## Dante1

> Or act like a slut.  Neither of which are attractive, IMO.


If she wants to be a slut, you can be damn certain that she is ALREADY a slut.

In a mere few decades, we have transformed our entire civilization into "Slut City." One need only look about.

Dante.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> If she wants to be a slut, you can be damn certain that she is ALREADY a slut.


So if the elephant man wanted to be a slut he could have been?  Where there's a will there's a way, I guess.

----------


## The XL

> If she wants to be a slut, you can be damn certain that she is ALREADY a slut.
> 
> In a mere few decades, we have transformed our entire civilization into "Slut City." One need only look about.
> 
> Dante.


We know, we know, everything is the fault of women.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> We know, we know, everything is the fault of women.


Well...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Her act was racist?  WTF?  

Kids are always seeking attention and young performers are always trying to either be the next big thing or stay edgy.    Oldsters here might remember that Ed Sullivan wouldn't show Elvis Presley below the waist because his hip gyrations were considered too provocative.    The Doors were told to change the lyrics of their song "Light my Fire".  Specifically the verse _Girl, we couldnt get much higher. _ Jim Morrison sang the phrase anyway and the Doors were banned from the Ed Sullivan Show.  

I see nothing different with current acts;  old farts bitching about how corrupt youth are these days.

----------


## Guest

> So if the elephant man wanted to be a slut he could have been?  Where there's a will there's a way, I guess.


Dante has issues with women.  Pay him no mind.

----------


## webrockk

My house against a bag of donuts, Gaga and Cyrus are both in the ideological camp 
that traditionally speaks of women's empowerment and decries sexual exploitation of same.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-30-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> So if the elephant man wanted to be a slut he could have been?  Where there's a will there's a way, I guess.



Did you run over the motorcycle with a popcorn maker from the flight deck?


Just curious . . .


Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> My house against a bag of donuts, Gaga and Cyrus are both in the ideological camp 
> that traditionally speaks of women's empowerment and decries sexual exploitation of same.


I really doubt they think that deeply into things.  They don't seem like "thinkers".

----------

webrockk (08-26-2013)

----------


## webrockk

> I really doubt they think that deeply into things.  They don't seem like "thinkers".


prostitutes rarely do.

----------


## Dante1

> I really doubt they think that deeply into things.  They don't seem like "thinkers".


A profound observation.

Would you also agree that 2 plus 2 equals 4?

Dante.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Did you run over the motorcycle with a popcorn maker from the flight deck?
> 
> 
> Just curious . . .
> 
> 
> Dante.



No, but I ate popcorn while riding my motorcycle on the flight deck.  Afterwards I banged Megan Fox in the past.

----------


## Dante1

> No, but I ate popcorn while riding my motorcycle on the flight deck.  Afterwards I banged Megan Fox in the past.


How "high" was the flight deck?

Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> A profound observation.
> 
> Would you also agree that 2 plus 2 equals 4?
> 
> Dante.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> How "high" was the flight deck?
> 
> Dante.


The flight deck doesn't have to be high for me to eat popcorn on it, duh!  How high does your flight deck need to be?

----------


## Trinnity

> She's a slut?


*Perv-baiting!

*look
http://www.heavy.com/social/2013/08/...obin-thicke/7/

----------


## Dante1

> 



You're wasting precious time on this thread. 

 From my sources, I understand the Queen Bee may be "back in play" for short while. Don't miss your chance.

That'll be ten bucks please. :Smiley20: 

(To my source, Sorry, I can't resist . .    :Cool20:  )

Dante.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Did you run over the motorcycle with a popcorn maker from the flight deck?
> 
> 
> Just curious . . .
> 
> 
> Dante.


Just curious, but what is that supposed to mean?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You're wasting precious time on this thread. 
> 
>  From my sources, I understand the Queen Bee may be "back in play" for short while. Don't miss your chance.
> 
> That'll be ten bucks please.
> 
> (To my source, Sorry, I can't resist . .    )
> 
> Dante.



I really don't know even how to reply to something like this.  Is there a point to it?

----------


## Dante1

> Just curious, but what is that supposed to mean?


Compliments, Sir.

It could only make sense if you're either high as a kite, or you're lacking in grey matter.

Dante.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Compliments, Sir.
> 
> It could only make sense if you're either high as a kite, or you're lacking in grey matter.
> 
> Dante.


I guess I'll have to work on the high as a kite angle because I still don't' get it.

----------


## Dante1

> I really don't know even how to reply to something like this.  Is there a point to it?


No wonder she thinks you're stupid. :Sad20: 

Dante.

----------


## The XL

Some girl must have done you really wrong, Dante.  And I sort of feel for you.  But there is no need to handle it like a teenager.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I really don't know even how to reply to something like this.  Is there a point to it?


The point is that you've exposed your weak flank so now every dickhead and asstard will just mess with you over it.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> No wonder she thinks you're stupid.
> 
> Dante.


Now, now, oldie, you don't have to be a liar, too.  Just because you tied yourself down to a life of one vagina doesn't mean you have to take it out on us young guys who can still get strange without being sued in divorce court.

----------

Belazure (09-20-2013)

----------


## The XL

> The point is that you've exposed your weak flank so now every dickhead and asstard will just mess with you over it.


The funny thing is, by attempting to exploit Temps weak flank, Dante is exposing his own...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> No wonder she thinks you're stupid.
> 
> Dante.


All of these posts about her makes me understand better now why she thinks you're a creepy old guy.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> The funny thing is, by attempting to exploit Temps weak flank, Dante is exposing his own...


He's butthurt.  Butthurt can be funny.  I say let him continue.  I hope he comes up with more posts about spanking Rintendo.  That's a hilarious image.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> The point is that you've exposed your weak flank so now every dickhead and asstard will just mess with you over it.


What's my weak flank, "aldo"?  Fidelity and loyalty are weaknesses now, devil dog?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> What's my weak flank, "aldo"?  Fidelity and loyalty are weaknesses now, devil dog?



No, they are not, devil.  Being in love is a weakness.  It's made you stupid where you used to be tight.  That's ok, tho.  I got your flank.

As always.

----------


## Perianne

> Being in love is a weakness.


I am in love.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I am in love.



Well, you've just admitted to the forum that your IQ is 30 points lower than it was before you were I love.  Good job, Peri.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Perianne (08-26-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Well, you've just admitted to the forum that your IQ is 30 points lower than it was before you were I love.  Good job, Peri.


Well, okay.  But my feller is getting smarter and happier every day.  He is also behaving better, too.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Well, okay.  But my feller is getting smarter and happier every day.  He is also behaving better, too.


Four months after you have sex he'll stop behaving better.  Six at the latest.  Just sayin.

----------


## Perianne

> Four months after you have sex he'll stop behaving better.  Six at the latest.  Just sayin.


So I should make him wait?  How long?  Years?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> So I should make him wait?  How long?  Years?


Make him put a ring on it.  I'm only giving you this advice because this is the Internet and I'm semi-anonymous.  I could be killed for exposing these secrets.  Think of this place as Wikileaks.

----------


## The XL

> No, they are not, devil.  Being in love is a weakness.  It's made you stupid where you used to be tight.  That's ok, tho.  I got your flank.
> 
> As always.


Anything not rooted in evil and selfishness is a weakness, frankly.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Anything not rooted in evil and selfishness is a weakness, frankly.


No.  Fidelity is what separates the Corps from the other branches of services.  It makes us ten times as successful as the other branches.  Knowing someone WILL have your back makes you fearless and that support makes all of you stronger.

Faithfulness is an asset.

----------


## Aldo Raine

So anyway, what's @Dante1 's beef with Rintendo?  Is it because the pretty lawyer girl didn't give him the time of day?

----------


## garyo

> http://weaselzippers.us/2013/08/26/l...minstrel-show/
> 
> prit. tee raunchy.    But nothing that I wouldn't have expected from this little gal.    I see some serious issues with her daddy.  And family I suspect.    But what troubles me most are some of her previous interviews in which she refers to 'haters'.   Hater being anyone who does not whole heartedly support her lewd and lascivious performances and life style.   If you have read the Left Behind Series, you'll especially know what ah'm tawkin' about.


Why are we supposed to care about this low class crap, and @Perianne if it is sweet I will eat.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Why are we supposed to care about this low class crap, and @Perianne if it is sweet I will eat.


Only sweet?  I'll eat anything, even if it tastes like a salty penny.

----------


## Guest

> No wonder she thinks you're stupid.
> 
> Dante.


 @Trinnity,

is there some sort of badge or accolade people get for being shit-stirring liars on here now?  Just wondering because if an award for "Lying Prick" comes up shoot me a PM so I can vote for @Dante1.

Dante, 

is that vulgar enough for you?  I think it's both pithy and also shows my full contempt for you lately.

----------

Trinnity (08-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

@TheTemporaryBG

I've always said you played down your intelligence, meaning I think highly of it.  You're much smarter than anyone, even yourself, gives you credit for.  You're also a small business owner, a decorated vet, and hot as hell.  Fuck Dante.  You're the man!

And lest Dante thinks he did something good here, the end does not justify the means.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-26-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @TheTemporaryBG
> 
> I've always said you played down your intelligence, meaning I think highly of it.  You're much smarter than anyone, even yourself, gives you credit for.  You're also a small business owner, a decorated vet, and hot as hell.  Fuck Dante.  You're the man!
> 
> And lest Dante thinks he did something good here, the end does not justify the means.



Not even worried about it, darlin.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> @Trinnity,
> 
> is there some sort of badge or accolade people get for being shit-stirring liars on here now?  Just wondering because if an award for "Lying Prick" comes up shoot me a PM so I can vote for @Dante1.
> 
> Dante, 
> 
> is that vulgar enough for you?  I think it's both pithy and also shows my full contempt for you lately.


You forgot "wilted" between "lying" and "prick".  Makes the visual all the better.

----------


## Dan40

> No, but I ate popcorn while riding my motorcycle on the flight deck.  Afterwards I banged Megan Fox in the past.


Banged her in the past?  Is that some new opening us old farts don't know about?

Reminds me, way back in the 60's I had a bar.  A friend came in one night to pick up a pizza and I asked him, "Getting any on the side?"  He said, "Shit, it been so long I didn't know they moved it!"  He's the same guy I asked if he wanted his pizza cut in 6 pieces or 8 pieces.  "Better cut it in 6 pieces, I don't think I could eat 8 pieces."

----------

Perianne (08-26-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-26-2013)

----------


## Network

It's her tongue and she can do what she wants to with it.

We (I mean you) should get angry at her overlords, not her. She's hypnotized or something.

LEAVE MILEY ALONE!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's her tongue and she can do what she wants to with it.
> 
> We (I mean you) should get angry at her overlords, not her. She's hypnotized or something.
> 
> LEAVE MILEY ALONE!



Isn't she a monarch?

----------


## Network

> Isn't she a monarch?



I question the actual effectiveness/capabilities of such a program. I really don't know. I looked for the signs at this VMA, but other than the teddy bears reaching out to the kids and her obvious slutiness, I didn't see much.  Singer in black/white ref stripes but that's a stretch._  They_ love the black/white, checkerboard especially.

Her video for that song and Kimmel performance had more, I made a thread about and you said that she was extremely hot with great teeth.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I question the actual effectiveness/capabilities of such a program. I really don't know. I looked for the signs at this VMA, but other than the teddy bears reaching out to the kids and her obvious slutiness, I didn't see much.  Singer in black/white ref stripes but that's a stretch._  They_ love the black/white, checkerboard especially.
> 
> Her video for that song and Kimmel performance had more, I made a thread about and you said that she was extremely hot with great teeth.


I believe I said she looked like a chipmunk and you could bang her for me.

----------

Network (08-26-2013)

----------


## Network

> I believe I said she looked like a chipmunk and you could bang her for me.



Knots > spikes
Spikes indicate Dykes
Her body's tight
She's worth a Benjamin off the streets.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Knots > spikes
> Spikes indicate Dykes
> Her body's tight
> She's worth a Benjamin off the streets.


If there is no one else I guess.  But luckily there are.

----------


## Network

> If there is no one else I guess.  But luckily there are.



She's rich.

And I like freaks.  It's a go.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> She's rich.
> 
> And I like freaks.  It's a go.


There are other rich women who are also freaks and don't look like they're the missing Chipette.

----------


## Trinnity

> I see nothing different with current acts;  old farts bitching about how corrupt youth are these days.


I'm not an old fart and this is lewd.

----------


## Calypso Jones

who is that guy.  I've heard his name but I don't know who he is.

----------


## Trinnity

:Dontknow:

----------


## Network

> who is that guy.  I've heard his name but I don't know who he is.



He goes by the alias of _White R&B Douche_

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-26-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm not an old fart and this is lewd.


So was this over 40 years ago:

----------


## Trinnity

> So was this over 40 years ago:


What will be normal in another 10 or 20 years? Topless an all channels?

----------


## Network

> What will be normal in another 10 or 20 years? Topless an all channels?



You can start the trend and see what happens.

----------


## Dan40

> What will be normal in another 10 or 20 years? Topless an all channels?


The internet already has that covered.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ah, not covered exactly, but you know what I mean.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I watched French tv IN FRANCE 10 plus years ago.  It was awful.  Stupid, sexualized in the most infantile ways.  Stupidly sexualized, and just plain stupid.     I guess we're headed in that direction since everything done in Europe is so sophisticated and desired for the US.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> What will be normal in another 10 or 20 years? Topless an all channels?


Bill Hicks' "perfect Coke commercial":  (*NSFW or little ears*)

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I watched French tv IN FRANCE 10 plus years ago.  It was awful.  Stupid, sexualized in the most infantile ways.  Stupidly sexualized, and just plain stupid.     I guess we're headed in that direction since everything done in Europe is so sophisticated and desired for the US.


Whatever sells best.  That's the rule of capitalism.  Controversy and sex are always good sellers.  Are you suggesting we need a regulated capitalist system where government oversees businesses and tells them what they can or cannot do?

----------


## Dante1

> Whatever sells best.  That's the rule of capitalism.  Controversy and sex are always good sellers.  Are you suggesting we need a regulated capitalist system where government oversees businesses and tells them what they can or cannot do?


If anything, we are LESS capitalist than we were 60 years ago. So what really accounts for the over-sexualizatioin of our entire world?

There is a close correlation with the onset of male feminism, the bane of our times.

Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If anything, we are LESS capitalist than we were 60 years ago. So what really accounts for the over-sexualizatioin of our entire world?
> 
> There is a close correlation with the onset of male feminism, the bane of our times.
> 
> Dante.


What you call "male feminism" is men wanting to have sex with women and paying them and their bodies attention because we want to sex them up.  So I'm wondering if you think we'd be better if pederasty made a comeback, Dante.  Then it would be all male, all the time everywhere.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't necessary think it is male feminism although such a thing in my opinion exists.  I think it is feminism telling these young women that it is okay to lead the same irresponsible life style as young men their age.   Any guy is gonna take advantage of a woman willing to do anything he wants her to do sexually or otherwise.  And these girl/women are also brainwashed by their teachers in hs and college and society to think they can live however they want and to hell with anybody else's opinion.  Too late they figure out they have damaged themselves beyond repair.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't necessary think it is male feminism although such a thing in my opinion exists.  I think it is feminism telling these young women that it is okay to lead the same irresponsible life style as young men their age.   Any guy is gonna take advantage of a woman willing to do anything he wants her to do sexually or otherwise.  And these girl/women are also brainwashed by their teachers in hs and college and society to think they can live however they want and to hell with anybody else's opinion.  Too late they figure out they have damaged themselves beyond repair.


Men are pretty easy.  We want to have sex.  We're sight hounds.  Men who run entertainment industries know this and put them in front of our faces.

Does that mean because I want to bang Olga Kurylenko that I'm also going to be pro women in the military?  No.  I don't want women in the military or gays.  Even if she said to me that she really wanted me to want that, I'd still just want to bang her and not want women in the military.

----------


## Guest

> If anything, we are LESS capitalist than we were 60 years ago. So what really accounts for the over-sexualizatioin of our entire world?


However, we are still corporatist and people still make money from sex--or, did you think all that money made by Time Warner is fake money?

Sheesh.  Great logic there, counselor.  




> There is a close correlation with the onset of male feminism, the bane of our times.


You couldn't even define this term with any accuracy or reality.

----------


## Dante1

> I don't necessary think it is male feminism although such a thing in my opinion exists.  I think it is feminism telling these young women that it is okay to lead the same irresponsible life style as young men their age.   Any guy is gonna take advantage of a woman willing to do anything he wants her to do sexually or otherwise.  And these girl/women are also brainwashed by their teachers in hs and college and society to think they can live however they want and to hell with anybody else's opinion.  Too late they figure out they have damaged themselves beyond repair.


When I was young, I spent a lot of time chasing females. And I can say from my own experience alone, that females are extremely poor custodians of their own virtue and chasitity. Females are easily seduced and just as easily abandoned. That is a timeless axiom, and we may as well resurrect that parcel of knowledge and embrace it once again.

The only protection for females occurs when men reach a consensus among themselves that we are not going to give men free and easy access to unmarried females, and we are not going to put girls out in the street for men to treat like pieces of meat. That simply cannot do. We have to go back to the old way of doing things. There is no way around it.

Dante.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The only protection for females occurs when men reach a consensus among themselves that we are not going to give men free and easy access to unmarried females, and we are not going to put girls out in the street for men to treat like pieces of meat. That simply cannot do. We have to go back to the old way of doing things. There is no way around it.
> 
> Dante.


I can wholeheartedly agree with that. FATHERS should make sure their daughters undertstand the value of their virginity and fathers should show their daughters that they are loved and cherished.   Mothers and fathers need to work together to make sure their daughters remain chaste.. and God centered...I just threw that in there.  They are daughters of the king.    It doesn't hurt to make sure other girls not so lucky to have that kind of father know their value also.  How to do that is harder and a delicate situation.   

Colleges USED TO put the rules on the young women in order to control the men.   That no longer happens.  Seems colleges/universities/highschools and GRADE SCHOOLS encourage pre-marital sex.  This is going to take a grass roots effort.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Dear daughter, let Miley Cyrus be a lesson to you

Yes, this is what happens when you constantly hear everything you do is awesome. This is what happens when people fawn over your every Tweet and Instagram photo. This is what happens when no responsible adult has ever said the word “no,” made you change your clothes before leaving the house, or never spanked your butt for deliberate defiance.

If you ever even consider doing something like that, I promise you that I will run up and twerk so you will see how ridiculous twerking looks. I will duct tape your mouth shut so your tongue doesn’t hangout like an overheated hound dog. I will smack any male whom you decide to smash against his pelvis – after I first knock you on your butt for forgetting how a lady acts in public.

Why would I do that? Because I love you and I want you to respect yourself. Miley Cyrus is not edgy or cool or sexy. She’s a desperate girl screaming for attention: Notice me. Tell me I’m pretty. See how hot I am. I know all the guys want me. All the girls want to be me.

----------


## Dante1

> Dear daughter, let Miley Cyrus be a lesson to you
> 
> Yes, this is what happens when you constantly hear everything you do is awesome. This is what happens when people fawn over your every Tweet and Instagram photo. This is what happens when no responsible adult has ever said the word “no,” made you change your clothes before leaving the house, or never spanked your butt for deliberate defiance.
> 
> If you ever even consider doing something like that, I promise you that I will run up and twerk so you will see how ridiculous twerking looks. I will duct tape your mouth shut so your tongue doesn’t hangout like an overheated hound dog. I will smack any male whom you decide to smash against his pelvis – after I first knock you on your butt for forgetting how a lady acts in public.
> 
> Why would I do that? Because I love you and I want you to respect yourself. Miley Cyrus is not edgy or cool or sexy. She’s a desperate girl screaming for attention: Notice me. Tell me I’m pretty. See how hot I am. I know all the guys want me. All the girls want to be me.


But you cannot stop girls from thinking like Miley Cyrus. The mating dance was drilled into their genes thousands of years ago. 

About all we men can do is cover the girls up, keep them away from the boys, and try to suppress the unrelenting obsession with the mating dance ritual. 

We should not lapse into utopian illusions about all this in defiance of the realities of genetic evolution.

Dante.

----------


## Dante1

> What you call "male feminism" is men wanting to have sex with women and paying them and their bodies attention because we want to sex them up.  So I'm wondering if you think we'd be better if pederasty made a comeback, Dante.  Then it would be all male, all the time everywhere.


You're dead wrong. That is not "male feminism." All men want sex from all females all the time. Nothing new there. "Male feminism" is a state of mind in which males relinquish their male role in advancing the future of civilization in favor of free sex from girls now. Give up everything for free sex. Turn all the money, power and responsibility over to females in exchange for all the free tail we can get right now.

What an abdication! And what destruction!

Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You're dead wrong. That is not "male feminism." All men want sex from all females all the time. Nothing new there. "Male feminism" is a state of mind in which males relinquish their male role in advancing the future of civilization in favor of free sex from girls now. Give up everything for free sex. Turn all the money, power and responsibility over to females in exchange for all the free tail we can get right now.
> 
> What an abdication! And what destruction!
> 
> Dante.


Sure.  All of the males on here have stated that we want to give up traditional roles.  Sure.

Why do I bother with you?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Sure.  All of the males on here have stated that we want to give up traditional roles.  Sure.
> 
> Why do I bother with you?


what Dante doesn't say or maybe he doesn't realize it is that, It's liberal males that do this.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This always reminds me of King Ahab and his wife, Queen Jezebel.  Oh she would have been an ardent feminist of today.   If it were not for her pushing, Ahab might have been a better King.  But he was so lazy that he allowed her to hold sway over him and make his decisions.   He abdicated his traditional male role in favor of her influence on him and what he became was one of the most evil kings of Israel.   For your information, He was killed in a battle and the dogs licked his blood.  SHE was thrown out of the palace window and the dogs ATE her.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> But you cannot stop girls from thinking like Miley Cyrus. The mating dance was drilled into their genes thousands of years ago. 
> 
> About all we men can do is cover the girls up, keep them away from the boys, and try to suppress the unrelenting obsession with the mating dance ritual. 
> 
> We should not lapse into utopian illusions about all this in defiance of the realities of genetic evolution.
> 
> Dante.



Let's not forget that the males hold some responsibility for this.   Sure you are opportunists noticing which girl is most likely to bestow her favors on you...but many of you also encourage the good girls to do what you want by telling them how much you love them...without saying it is temporary.  Once you get what you want...you're out the door.  Girls need to understand this.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You're dead wrong. That is not "male feminism." All men want sex from all females all the time. Nothing new there. "Male feminism" is a state of mind in which males relinquish their male role in advancing the future of civilization in favor of free sex from girls now. Give up everything for free sex. Turn all the money, power and responsibility over to females in exchange for all the free tail we can get right now.
> 
> What an abdication! And what destruction!
> 
> Dante.


LOL.   That's funnier than the conspiracy theory about the Jooz running the US of A from New Yawk City!

Sorry, buddy, but while I have no doubt some men are actually stupid enough to believe such a thing, most men wouldn't give up so for what they can get from  any number of sources for a whole lot cheaper.

----------


## Dante1

> Sorry, buddy, but while I have no doubt some men are actually stupid enough to believe such a thing, most men wouldn't give up so for what they can get from  any number of sources for a whole lot cheaper.


Is there a mailbox key from a hot air balloon that I could use to plant corn in Brazil?

Or am I missing something?    :Thinking: 

Dante.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is there a mailbox key from a hot air balloon that I could use to plant corn in Brazil?
> 
> Or am I missing something?   
> 
> Dante.


You're missing something.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> LOL.   That's funnier than the conspiracy theory about the Jooz running the US of A from New Yawk City!
> 
> Sorry, buddy, but while I have no doubt some men are actually stupid enough to believe such a thing, most men wouldn't give up so for what they can get from  any number of sources for a whole lot cheaper.


It's a conspiracy.  We all got together behind the scenes and decided to let women run the world in exchange for ass.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You're missing something.


Character.

----------


## Dan40

> It's a conspiracy.  We all got together behind the scenes and decided to let women run the world in exchange for ass.


They got you fooled.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> They got you fooled.


Who has me fooled?  The Jews that organized the "exchange pussy for power" meeting or was it those guys with the lizard tongues?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG



----------

Max Rockatansky (08-27-2013)

----------


## Micketto

> I'm not an old fart and this is lewd.


It's worse when you see it close up....

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's worse when you see it close up....




Thanks.

----------


## Dante1

> It's a conspiracy.  We all got together behind the scenes and decided to let women run the world in exchange for ass.


This from a guy who loves watching two females beat each other into a bloody mess inside a cage, all in the name of "gender equality."

"Hey, if we can do it, they can too."

Could there be a purer exemplar of the "male feminist" blindness?

Dante.

----------


## Dan40

> Who has me fooled?  The Jews that organized the "exchange pussy for power" meeting or was it those guys with the lizard tongues?


WOMEN got you fooled.  Anytime a man "thinks" he knows the rules,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the rules CHANGE!!

If anything women give us pussy to keep us occupied, and fantasizing, while they do all kinds of shit we don't realize or understand..

There never was an exchange.  They've always had the power.  We're lucky to get a little pussy.

----------


## The XL

> It's worse when you see it close up....


Lmfao.

----------


## Micketto

> Thanks.


Lol... sorry.

----------


## Calypso Jones

are  you sure that photo isn't photoshopped.

----------


## Dante1

> It's worse when you see it close up....


Query: Why would Billy Ray Cyrus find satisfaction in seeing his little girl's privates paraded before the world for every man to see?

Is he F'N nuts??  Is his cranium filled with sawdust??

Dante.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> WOMEN got you fooled.  Anytime a man "thinks" he knows the rules,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the rules CHANGE!!
> 
> If anything women give us pussy to keep us occupied, and fantasizing, while they do all kinds of shit we don't realize or understand..
> 
> There never was an exchange.  They've always had the power.  We're lucky to get a little pussy.


Someone sounds bitter.   Give it up, Dan: when and where did you come up with this conclusion?   What are your life experiences which led you to the conclusion that women are evil and all men think only with their dicks.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Query: Why would Billy Ray Cyrus find satisfaction in seeing his little girl's privates paraded before the world for every man to see?
> 
> Is he F'N nuts??  Is his cranium filled with sawdust??
> 
> Dante.


She's 20 years old and rich.  WTF is he supposed to do?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 


roflmao!

----------


## Calypso Jones

She and her daddy are on the outs about this whole path she's taken.   He's embarrassed.   He said the entertainment business has destroyed his family.  well.  DUH!  When she uses the word 'haters' she is probably referring also to her dad.

----------


## Dante1

> She's 20 years old and rich.  WTF is he supposed to do?


He can chew her out in public, call her a skanky little slut who better put her clothes back on or he'll destroy her career.

Granted, men have allowed a situation to arise where this 20-year old girl has been given millions of dollars at her disposal, and virtually unlimited freedom from any restraints. Hence she is free to dance around nearly naked in public, her father cannot legally stop her, and we are all getting a raunchy look at Billy Ray Cyrus's daughter (while he smiles broadly - Geez).

He should have the power to take her across his knee and whip her fanny so red she wouldn't want to show it in public, and then lock her in the house until she learns to act like a lady.

Dante.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He can chew her out in public, call her a skanky little slut who better put her clothes back on or he'll destroy her career.
> 
> Granted, men have allowed a situation to arise where this 20-year old girl has been given millions of dollars at her disposal, and virtually unlimited freedom from any restraints. Hence she is free to dance around nearly naked in public, her father cannot legally stop her, and we are all getting a raunchy look at Billy Ray Cyrus's daughter (while he smiles broadly - Geez).
> 
> He should have the power to take her across his knee and whip her fanny so red she wouldn't want to show it in public, and then lock her in the house until she learns to act like a lady.
> 
> Dante.


too late for that.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's a conspiracy.  We all got together behind the scenes and decided to let women run the world in exchange for ass.


So it was you guys!!!  Dammit!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He can chew her out in public, call her a skanky little slut who better put her clothes back on *or he'll destroy her career.*


Seriously?  How the fuck is he supposed to do that?   If he even tried,  I suspect the notoriety and, young kids being what they are, it would have the complete opposite of the desired effect.  Maybe you think he should smack her around a little or even do an Honor Killing for the good name of Cyrus.

As it is, I think his statement below is a good one:

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162-...a-performance/



> "Of course I'll always be here for Miley. Can't wait to see her when she gets home," Billy Ray, 52, told ET. "She's still my little girl and I'm still her Dad regardless how this circus we call show business plays out. I love her unconditionally and that will never change."


Note Miley's Tweets in the article:



> Smilers! My VMA performance had 306.000 tweets per minute.  That's more than the blackout or Superbowl!





> " Miley stole the night, which is why the nation is still in recovery today. Thanks, Miley..." - Rolling Stone

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-27-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> too late for that.


So my gender can never wake up from its incredible stupor?  You may be right.

But then again, hope springs eternal.

Dante.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

In the FWIW Department:

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ric...rus-net-worth/



> Miley Cyrus net worth: Miley Cyrus is an American actress and singer who has a net worth of $150 million.


Anyone here really thinks a $150 Million 20 year old thinks clearly about long term consequences or gives a shit what anyone here thinks?

----------


## Dan40

> Someone sounds bitter.   Give it up, Dan: when and where did you come up with this conclusion?   What are your life experiences which led you to the conclusion that women are evil and all men think only with their dicks.


You are reading my words through YOUR mental filter.  No where did I in any way indicate women are evil.

Some men think with their dicks, the rest,,,,,,,,,don't know what think means.  Over the years, I've done some of both!

After my wife died, I met a super stacked beauty.  If you look up sex in the dictionary, her centerfold is there.  In just over a year, I spent at least $200,000.00 on her.  That was a combo of dickthink and non-think.



Looking back,,,,,,,,,,It was damn near worth every penny!! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You are reading my words through YOUR mental filter.  No where did I in any way indicate women are evil.
> 
> Some men think with their dicks, the rest,,,,,,,,,don't know what think means.  Over the years, I've done some of both!
> 
> After my wife died, I met a super stacked beauty.  If you look up sex in the dictionary, her centerfold is there.  In just over a year, I spent at least $200,000.00 on her.  That was a combo of dickthink and non-think.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back,,,,,,,,,,It was damn near worth every penny!!


So you are speaking of men being complete dumb asses and thinking with their dicks not only from a personal perspective, but with no regrets. 

Thanks for the insights.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> This from a guy who loves watching two females beat each other into a bloody mess inside a cage, all in the name of "gender equality."
> 
> "Hey, if we can do it, they can too."
> 
> Could there be a purer exemplar of the "male feminist" blindness?
> 
> Dante.


I enjoy seeing Rhonda Rousey in a bra top and short shorts.  Yes.  I'm not gay.  I wouldn't expect you to understand tingly feelings that men get over hot women's boobs heaving up and down, but there it is.



You should try to figure out what to do with those feelings you have for Spartan male society.  I recommend a good gay bar.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-27-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I doubt Billy Ray's proud of this - privately. If he is, he ain't all there.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

That's what @Network finds attractive.  She looks like a chipette.



Just not sexy at all.

Sexy = Olga

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I didn't want to say anything negative against a young lady, but, yes, I find Olga much prettier.  In fact, I find many women much prettier.   I think it's the funky haircut and tattoos.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I didn't want to say anything negative against a young lady, but, yes, I find Olga much prettier.  In fact, I find many women much prettier.   I think it's the funky haircut and tattoos.


And the teeth that could gnaw logs...

----------


## Dan40

> So you are speaking of men being complete dumb asses and thinking with their dicks not only from a personal perspective, but with no regrets. 
> 
> Thanks for the insights.


Just stating the facts AS THEY ARE.  Unless you've had a dickotomy, you're thinking with yours as well.

One thing about little head doing the thinking.  IT CAN REALLY CONCENTRATE! :Smile:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-27-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So my gender can never wake up from its incredible stupor?  You may be right.
> 
> But then again, hope springs eternal.
> 
> Dante.


Have your sons and their wives started having children yet?  THAT is where you start.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Have your sons and their wives started having children yet?  THAT is where you start.


So @Dante1 is old enough to have sons and wives with his wife?  Interesting that he would joke about spanking a younger female attorney (when he has family that could be embarrassed by that type of lewd behavior) and still feel he has the moral high ground over Miley Cyrus.

----------


## Aftermath

> So @Dante1 is old enough to have sons and wives with his wife?  Interesting that he would joke about spanking a younger female attorney when he has family that could be embarrassed by that type of lewd behavior and still feel he has the moral high ground over Miley Cyrus.


What younger female attorney?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> What younger female attorney?


That would be Rina, but don't even worry bout it.  Dante doesn't like women.  I'd be careful if I were you tho.  Don't turn your back on him and if you drop the soap, leave it.

----------


## Aftermath

> That would be Rina, but don't even worry bout it.  Dante doesn't like women.  I'd be careful if I were you tho.  Don't turn your back on him and if you drop the soap, leave it.


I'm not worried.

----------


## Trinnity

> Just stating the facts AS THEY ARE.  Unless you've had a dickotomy, you're thinking with yours as well.
> 
> One thing about little head doing the thinking.  IT CAN REALLY CONCENTRATE!


Ahem, that would be a dick-ectomy.

"Ectomy" means surgical removal. "Otomy" means surgical incision. Actually, it's a penectomy. 
 Just sayin'.  :Sofa:   :F Run:

----------


## Trinnity

> Sexy = Olga


I really liked "Magic City" on Starz. Bummer they canceled it. Major bummer. 
No more Miramar Playa.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I really liked "Magic City" on Starz. Bummer they canceled it. Major bummer. No more Miramar Playa.



Seriously, God smiled on Eastern Europe and Russia.  The women there are gorgeous.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just stating the facts AS THEY ARE.  Unless you've had a dickotomy, you're thinking with yours as well.
> 
> One thing about little head doing the thinking.  IT CAN REALLY CONCENTRATE!


Oh, I've let the little head do the thinking for the big head when I was younger.  However, the downside of a higher than average IQ is that one can learn to see the folly of such actions.   Actions have consequences and fucking someone you shouldn't can definitely have consequences as many men, including myself, have found out, learned from and moved on.

You, sir, obviously don't agree.  Fine.

One thing I can say is that I, too, have paid over $200,000 to a woman but it was to be divorced. Yes, it was definitely worth it!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Oh, I've let the little head do the thinking for the big head when I was younger.  However, the downside of a higher than average IQ is that one can learn to see the folly of such actions.   Actions have consequences and fucking someone you shouldn't can definitely have consequences as many men, including myself, have found out, learned from and moved on.
> 
> You, sir, obviously don't agree.  Fine.
> 
> One thing I can say is that I, too, have paid over $200,000 to a woman but it was to be divorced. Yes, it was definitely worth it!



Is there such a thing as fucking someone you shouldn't?  OH.  Do you mean if you're a married guy like @Dante1 and wants to get into the panties of someone who is not your wife?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is there such a thing as fucking someone you shouldn't?  OH.  Do you mean if you're a married guy like @Dante1 and wants to get into the panties of someone who is not your wife?


That would be one.  Another would be fucking a senior officer's wife or a Sea Widow.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> what Dante doesn't say or maybe he doesn't realize it is that, It's liberal males that do this.


My wife and I would both be considered liberals by your type, but we actually prefer traditional roles. One of the happiest moments of our relationship was when she told me she was perfectly happy being a housewife.

----------


## Dan40

> Ahem, that would be a dick-ectomy.
> 
> "Ectomy" means surgical removal. "Otomy" means surgical incision. Actually, it's a penectomy. 
>  Just sayin'.


I love it when you talk clean.

----------

Trinnity (08-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Dude, TBG's post proved he had a brain.  We can argue about his points, but it takes intelligence to have a good sense of humor.

----------


## Dante1

> Dude, TBG's post proved he had a brain.  We can argue about his points, but it takes intelligence to have a good sense of humor.


No, it doesn't.  I have a first cousin who is funny as hell, but dumb as a fence post. Some anecdotes matter.

Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Dude, TBG's post proved he had a brain.  We can argue about his points, but it takes intelligence to have a good sense of humor.


I don't even worry about Dante's opinion on my intelligence.  I'd have to respect his first, and based on his posts here I can't say I'm impressed.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, it doesn't.  I have a first cousin who is funny as hell, but dumb as a fence post. Some anecdotes matter.
> 
> Dante.


Funny is determined by the viewer.  Some people are wracked with laughter by farts and retards trying to count.  Others are more impressed other forms of humor.

My favorite is self-deprecating humor.  We're all human and we all screw up.  Making fun of others without acknowledging our own foibles is lame.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

* 

WHAT is with the Tongue already.  

*

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Kids.

_And all the children are insane
All the children are insane
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah
There's danger on the edge of town
Ride the King's highway, baby
Weird scenes inside the gold mine
Ride the highway west, baby
Ride the snake, ride the snake
To the lake, the ancient lake, baby
The snake is long, seven miles
Ride the snake...he's old, and his skin is cold
The west is the best
The west is the best
Get here, and we'll do the rest_

----------


## Trinnity

> * 
> 
> WHAT is with the Tongue already.  
> 
> *


That tongue is unnatural. Reminds me of Gene Simmons'.

----------

Perianne (08-28-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Getting cosy: The 20-year-old stares at the camera with a crimson pout as Wiz puts his arm around her

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz2dEXIFgcJ

----------


## countryboy

> Getting cosy: The 20-year-old stares at the camera with a crimson pout as Wiz puts his arm around her
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz2dEXIFgcJ


Good grief, wotta pair of winners, eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Micketto

> No, it doesn't.  I have a first cousin who is funny as hell, but dumb as a fence post. Some anecdotes matter.
> 
> Dante.


So it runs in the family then?

Except for the "funny", I mean.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-28-2013)

----------


## Micketto

Future single mother.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG



----------


## Micketto

> * 
> 
> WHAT is with the Tongue already.  
> 
> *

----------

Perianne (08-28-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-28-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Future single mother.


Since she's worth $150 million she can afford it.

----------


## Dan40

> * 
> 
> WHAT is with the Tongue already.  
> 
> *


If you have to ask the question,,,,,,,,,you won't understand the answer.   :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If you have to ask the question,,,,,,,,,you won't understand the answer.



One picture is worth a thousand words:

----------


## Cap



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-28-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-28-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I finally saw it today and it was just weird.  Not sexy.  Not even scandalous.  Just weird and uncomfortable looking.

----------


## Trinnity

It's bizarre.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Trinnity, please post a video of yourself when you've mastered Twerking.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trinnity

I only do that for my husband and you know where it leads...lol.


*WARNING: BOOBS
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
5
4
3
2
1
.
.
.
.
.
.
last chance
.
.
.
I looked up Robin Thicke's viddy and now I know what Miley was up to. This is just so wrong. Watch the whole thing and look for the silver balloon message on the wall.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Well, it kept me watching, anyway  :Tongue:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I know I should say something moral right now but the chick with the brown hair was too hot.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

OH.  The moral thing I wanted to say is that there are no blurred lines or whatever.  And the hook is tight.

----------


## Trinnity

It's a catchy song. But men, you want your daughters victimized by hyper-sexualized teenagers and men? Thank GOD I don't have any daughters. <whew>

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I don't have a teenage daughter.  I've had teenage daughters.  Ahhhh, high school.

Someone slap me.  The video made me out of control.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good looking girls!  It's easy to see Emily Ratajkowski's Polish heritage on display.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Good looking girls!


Hells yeh.  Why didn't he use them instead of Miley?  Miley looks like a teen boy with lipstick.  Not sexy.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Before she fucked up her face with plastic surgery I would surrendered my best friend to Al Qaeda for an opportunity to hit this

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It's a catchy song. But men, you want your daughters victimized by hyper-sexualized teenagers and men? Thank GOD I don't have any daughters. <whew>


It's not really victimization, though. Those girls are all adult volunteers. They chose to do it.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Hot, hot, hot

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Rina_Dragonborn

how do you feel about curly hair and peasant tops?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Before she fucked up her face with plastic surgery I would surrendered my best friend to Al Qaeda for an opportunity to hit this


Maybe it's the plastic surgery, but I have no idea who that is.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Maybe it's the plastic surgery, but I have no idea who that is.


((punches Thomas Paine and takes away his man card))

That's Megan Fox back when she was the hottest bitch on earth.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Here's how you do the tongue properly

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Before she fucked up her face with plastic surgery I would surrendered my best friend to Al Qaeda for an opportunity to hit this


I'm amazed by how many women subject themselves to surgery out of vanity.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Good looking girls!  It's easy to see Emily Ratajkowski's Polish heritage on display.



Polish chicks have the best racks.  I've just discovered this.  My, uhhhh, whatever you want to call her has an amazing pair.  She's part Polish.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's not really victimization, though. Those girls are all adult volunteers. They chose to do it.


Agreed.  The feminists blame the men, but the women all happy drop their tops and dance for money.

----------


## Trinnity

> It's not really victimization, though. Those girls are all adult volunteers. They chose to do it.


*THEY* are not the issue. It's high school girls I'm talking about and when they get away from mom and dad in college...uh oh. I remember college - it was a free for all and that was in the late 70s.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Agreed.  The feminists blame the men, but the women all happy drop their tops and dance for money.


Women get all pissy because some women drop tops and dance on poles or tables for attention.  Most of them couldn't make money off the pole and deep down a tiny part of them wishes they could so they get pissy about it.

I think they miss the point that we're not marrying pole dancers.

The gal I'm all in over covers up more than any woman alive.  She dresses like its 10 degrees out all year long.  Its the mystery that gets me enthused.  That and her rack.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I think I'm going to have to reinstate my crush.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Seriously, compared to Megan this is frightening.  



Women, don't cut your hair.  It's never better shorter.  Never.  Also, unless you have tits, don't wear a bikini.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *THEY* are not the issue. It's high school girls I'm talking about and when they get away from mom and dad in college...uh oh. I remember college - it was a free for all and that was in the late 70s.


Which only shows kids are kids and people become more conservative as they age.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Which only shows kids are kids and people become more conservative as they age.


Uh?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm ashamed I posted that.  Back to Megan.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I'm ashamed I posted that.  Back to Megan.


Dude she could use a little mo ass and thigh.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Dude she could use a little mo ass and thigh.


No.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## Micketto

> I know I should say something moral right now but the chick with the brown hair was too hot.


No sht.  sigh....

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Archer

> No.


YES! Decent child bearing hips but really a little mo leg and ass. Like Ice Skater and gymnast type. Yeah I crushed on Mary Lou and she was not heavy on the top but... To me a woman whose thighs touch in the middle is sexy.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ((punches Thomas Paine and takes away his man card))
> 
> That's Megan Fox back when she was the hottest bitch on earth.


Oh. Yeah, I agree with that. Plastic surgery does have a way of screwing people up. Except Joan Rivers. Surprisingly, she actually looks less horrifying (but still horrifying) after plastic surgery.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Dude she could use a little mo ass and thigh.


Sydney Leathers just cut a porn video:


Frankly, the older I become, the more beautiful all women seem to me.......OTOH, maybe I need better glasses.   Nawww, I like thinking they're all hotties.

----------


## Trinnity

> Uh?


SHE is just gross and I've always despised her. She's the same age as me and it's a friggin' embarrassment to my generation. Michael Jackson too. His music was good, but he was a pedo and a freak. <embarrassing>

Pass the eye bleach

before I puke.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Polish chicks have the best racks.  I've just discovered this.  My, uhhhh, whatever you want to call her has an amazing pair.  She's part Polish.


Mine is French-German and has a nice pair  :Cool:

----------


## Archer

> Sydney Leathers just cut a porn video:
> 
> 
> Frankly, the older I become, the more beautiful all women seem to me.......OTOH, maybe I need better glasses.   Nawww, I like thinking they're all hotties.


No that is ugly to me, reminds me of somebodys old lady. Also no hips.

Sexy to me?




Give me a hand full of woman! I ain't scared!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Give me a hand full of woman! I ain't scared!


 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## Micketto

Nothing wrong with thick... when they wear it well.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Nothing wrong with thick... when they wear it well.


I've always thought she was attractive, personally.

----------


## Perianne

> Nothing wrong with thick... when they wear it well.


Thick.... I chuckle when I hear that word.

----------


## Micketto

> I've always thought she was attractive, personally.


I've had a huge crush on her since the first time I saw her, lol.
She's amazingly beautiful...

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Micketto

> Thick.... I chuckle when I hear that word.


Lol, I know but what word should we use.

"Fat" is a subjective word... what is fat to one isn't fat to another.
Heavy?  No.
"Plus size" ?

I don't know... I just use thick.
Which is much more preferable than a "toothpick".

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I've had a huge crush on her since the first time I saw her, lol.
> She's amazingly beautiful...


What's your favorite appearance of hers?

----------


## Perianne

> I've had a huge crush on her since the first time I saw her, lol.
> She's amazingly beautiful...


It appears she has a deviated septum.

----------


## Perianne

> Lol, I know but what word should we use.


I don't know, lol.  I just think it's funny.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It appears she has a deviated septum.


A what?

----------


## Micketto

> What's your favorite appearance of hers?


The pics stolen from her cell phone  :Wink: 

Second.... 2 Broke girls.  Nick & Nora she was good too.

----------


## Micketto

> It appears she has a deviated septum.


I'd like to deviate her septum  :Wink: 
_
(said in my sexiest font)_

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The pics stolen from her cell phone 
> 
> Second.... 2 Broke girls.  Nick & Nora she was good too.


Defendor was the first thing I ever saw her in. I liked it. She had spunk.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Rina made me watch Mighty Thor with her and she was the best part of it.  I kept thinking, _wtf's he doin' with Portman when she's so much hotter?_

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Thick.... I chuckle when I hear that word.


Full figured is older euphemism for a healthy woman.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'd nail Salma Hayek like a jackhammer.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Rina made me watch Mighty Thor with her and she was the best part of it.  I kept thinking, _wtf's he doin' with Portman when she's so much hotter?_


I loved Natalie Portman from the Mini-Me's perspective until V for Vendetta, when she had to go bald and then grow her hair back. Then I lost interest in that way.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'd nail Salma Hayek like a jackhammer.


Dude, I'm at least half gay, and *I* would nail Salma Hayek like a jackhammer. Even my 150% gay buddy back in high school said he'd go straight for her. It's SALMA fuckin' HAYEK, for G-d's sake. You don't turn that down no matter who you are  :Tongue:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I'd nail Salma Hayek like a jackhammer.


In other breaking news, water is wet.

Lmfao.  She's hot tho, for sure.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-29-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Full figured is older euphemism for a healthy woman.


Amen to that! Healthy hip and ass with some type of tit are good fer breeding! Yup I said it! If it aint a breeder I don't want it!

----------


## The XL

> *THEY* are not the issue. It's high school girls I'm talking about and when they get away from mom and dad in college...uh oh. I remember college - it was a free for all and that was in the late 70s.


By the time they're in college, they're adults, though.

----------


## Dan40

Wasn't a given before this FORUM ever started that the nation had an overabundance of really stupid celebrity worshipers?  And just general dolts?

All Cyrus did was clearly demonstrate that she lacks talent.  Singing talent, dancing talent, and stage presence.

----------

Belazure (09-20-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wasn't a given before this FORUM ever started that the nation had an overabundance of really stupid celebrity worshipers?  And just general dolts?
> 
> All Cyrus did was clearly demonstrate that she lacks talent.  Singing talent, dancing talent, and stage presence.


And mental talent. 

Personally, I was more concerned with the Syria news.

----------


## Micketto

> Rina made me watch Mighty Thor with her and she was the best part of it.  I kept thinking, _wtf's he doin' with Portman when she's so much hotter?_


Sexier, yes.... but I don't know about "hotter"  (in that movie).

I grew up a huge Portman fan.

For me now though... Kat Dennings by far.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Sexier, yes.... but I don't know about "hotter"  (in that movie).
> 
> I grew up a huge Portman fan.
> 
> For me now though... Kat Dennings by far.


Portman's hair was nice in it but she has zero tits and is annoying.  Kat Dennings has big lips, big tits, and great hair.  Don't see there's competition.

----------


## Dan40

Keeeyyyrist!!!!!!

Enough about CYRUS the VIRUS.

----------


## Archer

> Keeeyyyrist!!!!!!
> 
> Enough about CYRUS the VIRUS.


Who? You mean the little twat with no tits or ass? Catch up son we is talking about real... Healthy women here. Not that there is an issue with small women but the healthy ones get a bad rap.

----------


## Dan40

> Who? You mean the little twat with no tits or ass? Catch up son we is talking about real... Healthy women here. Not that there is an issue with small women but the healthy ones get a bad rap.


Its never been about how their body LOOKS.  Its always about how they use that body and how they enjoy it.

"Course, if'n they're real, real fat, ya gotta roll 'em in flour and aim for the wet spot.

----------


## Trinnity

Have you seen the Robin Thicke's Blurred Lines viddy? 

Hang on for the poll......and I'm going somewhere with this, but not telling you in the OP. Please don't post comments til after the poll is up. Thanks.

----------


## Archer

> Have you seen the Robin Thicke's Blurred Lines viddy? 
> 
> Hang on for the poll......and I'm going somewhere with this, but not telling you in the OP. Please don't post comments til after the poll is up. Thanks.


I am out of it. Who? What? Have you been drinking?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have seen both.  And the poll seemed to let me indicate that.  neat.

----------


## Calypso Jones

HEY GUYS.  Take a second to take this poll.  I want to see where Trinnity is taking this.

----------


## Trinnity

Good grief. Cattle call~
  @Canadianeye  @hoosier8  @Mrs_TRINA   @pjohns @Silhouette @007 @Captain Obvious   @Libhater 
 Folks, please take the poll. Thank you.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

The list is all men.  Is this about the brunette?

----------


## Trinnity

> The list is all men.  Is this about the brunette?


I @'d everyone who's logged in.

----------


## Trinnity

If you've seen either version, you'll really enjoy this parody.

----------

usfan (09-01-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> Good grief. Cattle call~
> 
> @007
> @Canadianeye
> @BleedingHeadKen
> @patrickt
> @wist43
> @Matthew
> @KSigMason
> ...


Hmmmm, that's odd, your mention @ me didn't give me a notification. 

I don't even know who Robin Thicke is.

----------


## Calypso Jones

He is married to Paula Patton and they have a 3 year old son.   However.   I just found this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...la-Patton.html

he may be in a little hot water with the missus.

Disclaimer:  i'd not heard of either one of them until he was in the Cyrus video.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Hmmmm, that's odd, your mention @ me didn't give me a notification. 
> 
> I don't even know who Robin Thicke is.


He's got a big dick.   At least according to himself.  I think he was just staring at his ego instead.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Portman's hair was nice in it but she has zero tits and is annoying.  Kat Dennings has big lips, big tits, and great hair.  Don't see there's competition.


Portman is great, but she is a little skinny for my tastes.

----------


## Trinnity

Max and countryboy, did you get a mention just now?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max and countryboy, did you get a mention just now?


Yes.  I'd voted a minute or two before I saw it, but it did come through.

----------

Trinnity (08-29-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Would you say that bragging about the size of your package is rather juvenile?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Would you say that bragging about the size of your package is rather juvenile?


Yes, but he in it to make money and the suckers he's selling to are mostly juveniles.

----------


## Trinnity

Well, I see many of you haven't seen either viddy. All kidding aside, here's the original:
*WARNING: BOOBS
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Fair warning....
.
.
.
.
.
If you want to see it, *I'd like to know how you fee about nudity being marketed to kids who can see this any time they want on youtube on their laptop or mom and dad's computer.*

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Why aren't parents putting controls on the Internet?  My kids--when I have them--will watch what I say they can watch.  Just like it's not my job to pay for the upkeep of other people's kids I shouldn't have to worry about what they see on the Internet.

----------


## Trinnity

They're more internet savvy than we are and they know ways to get around the controls.

----------


## wist43

> Hmmmm, that's odd, your mention @ me didn't give me a notification. 
> 
> I don't even know who Robin Thicke is.





> He is married to Paula Patton and they have a 3 year old son.   However.   I just found this:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...la-Patton.html
> 
> he may be in a little hot water with the missus.
> 
> Disclaimer:  i'd not heard of either one of them until he was in the Cyrus video.


No idea who Robin Thicke is... I just now looked at the tamer version I guess. 

I'm old school... don't watch simple minded pop stuff.

Amazingly I do know who Paula Patton is though - remember her from the movie with Denzel Washington, "Deja Vu". Pretty good movie.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> They're more internet savvy than we are and they know ways to get around the controls.


That's why parents are supposed to watch their kids.

----------


## Roadmaster

I didn't see his thread, I did vote.

----------


## wist43

> Hmmmm, that's odd, your mention @ me didn't give me a notification. 
> 
> I don't even know who Robin Thicke is.





> He is married to Paula Patton and they have a 3 year old son.   However.   I just found this:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...la-Patton.html
> 
> he may be in a little hot water with the missus.
> 
> Disclaimer:  i'd not heard of either one of them until he was in the Cyrus video.





> Well, I see many of you haven't seen either viddy. All kidding aside, here's the original:
> *WARNING: BOOBS
> *.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I have to laugh -

Yesterday my 1 1/2 year old son brought me 4 letters from 2 alphabet boards he has... mind you he cannot read, does not yet know the letters. He just picked them up and brought them to me - as kids are want to do, they pick stuff up and bring it to ya. 

Well, the 4 letters were B-O-O-B  :Smile: 

He even handed them to me in that order, lol...

I guess I'm gonna have a hard time keeping him out of trouble  :Smile:

----------

Calypso Jones (08-29-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

at the 1:29mark that white glove that miley was sporting at the VMA.  Which came first, Thicke's video or the VMA?

second:  the lyrics:  'you are one hot bitch from ?'     or the hottest bitch.   lovely.

----------


## Matt

Never heard of it  :Thinking:

----------


## Trinnity

I'm looking at some articles criticizing him for this viddy and one of them had a link to another parody - this one by "mod carousel" (never heard of them either). It's kinda funny and very gay.

----------


## Archer

I did not answer the poll because I had no idea what you were talking about. Music, drug, book, movie...

----------

Matt (08-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> at the 1:29mark that white glove that miley was sporting at the VMA.  Which came first, Thicke's video or the VMA?
> 
> second:  the lyrics:  'you are one hot bitch from ?'     or the hottest bitch.   lovely.


The video came out last March.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blurred_Lines



> The music video was released on March 20, 2013, and was made in two versions; the first video features models Emily Ratajkowski, Jessi M'Bengue, and Elle Evans being topless, the second features them covered. The topless version of the video was removed from YouTube on March 30, 2013, for violating the site's terms of service regarding nudity, though it was later restored, but flagged as inappropriate.

----------


## Trinnity

> at the 1:29mark that white glove that miley was sporting at the VMA.  Which came first, Thicke's video or the VMA?
> 
> second:  the lyrics:  'you are one hot bitch from ?'     or the hottest bitch.   lovely.


Oh, she was obviously copying the viddy in her performance at the VMA's.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I did not answer the poll because I had no idea what you were talking about. Music, drug, book, movie...


It's the boob video Trinnity posted in another thread where we got off topic talking about full figured wimmen.

----------

Archer (08-29-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-29-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

And Megan Fox

----------


## Trinnity

> Which came first, Thicke's video or the VMA?


*Release history*

Region
Date
Label

Germany[43]
July 12, 2013
Interscope (Universal)

France[44]
July 15, 2013
Polydor

United Kingdom[45]

United States[46]
July 30, 2013
Interscope

Canada[47]

Japan[48]
August 7, 2013
Universal International


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blurred...elease_history

I defer to @Max Rockatansky. Wiki isn't always correct.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-30-2013)

----------


## Archer

> It's the boob video Trinnity posted in another thread where we got off topic talking about full figured wimmen.


Ahhhhh :Smile:  Did not watch it. I am a hip ass and leg man myself. You have those factors then tits are generally a given. But tits do not mean ass, hips and legs.

----------


## Trinnity

His interview with GQ



> *GQ: Before we talk about the music, word is you're getting into film.**Robin Thicke:* I'm directing a short film I wrote called _Mercy_. About a year ago, I saw this story in the news about a man who shot and killed his wife after 40 years of marriage. Afterwards, he called the police and said, "The gun will be on the television and I'll be waiting for you on the porch." The couple was getting evicted that day and had lost all their money to his wife's cancer, and they were suffering terribly. That's why I called it _Mercy_—it was a mercy killing. It made me think, what if my wife [Paula Patton], who I've been with since we were teenagers, got sick and I got sick and that happened to us? I figured it was an important story that should be told. I started writing it in the fall, and luckily my wife is going to be in it and Amandla Stenberg from _The Hunger Games_ will play my daughter. We're going to figure out the lead role soon. We start filming next week, and it'll be ready for the Toronto Film Festival. I also just finished my long form screenplay. I've always written my own songs, so it's just an extension of telling stories.
> 
> *GQ: What's the origin story behind your new single "Blurred Lines"?* 
> *Robin Thicke:* Pharrell and I were in the studio and I told him that one of my favorite songs of all time was Marvin Gaye's "Got to Give It Up." I was like, "Damn, we should make something like that, something with that groove." Then he started playing a little something and we literally wrote the song in about a half hour and recorded it. The whole thing was done in a couple hours—normally, those are the best ones. Him and I would go back and forth where I'd sing a line and he'd be like, "Hey, hey, hey!" We started acting like we were two old men on a porch hollering at girls like, "Hey, where you going, girl? Come over here!" That's why, in the video, we're doing all these old men dances. It was great.
> 
> *GQ: Yeah, the catcalling old man vibe definitely comes through in the video.* 
> *Robin Thicke:* That's what I wanted to create, just imitating how we were in the studio. A lot of my videos and songs have been so serious—about love and pride and relationships and hope and getting over insecurities and vulnerabilities. But lately, I've just wanted to have fun and enjoy my life, really appreciate all the great things that I have, like a great wife, a great child, and a great career. That shows up in the music with more humor and light-heartedness.
> 
> *GQ: I didn't know T.I. could dance.* 
> ...


Well, his first impression to most of us is that he's something other than a gentleman. Oops.

----------


## Trinnity

Hey, @Calypso Jones, here's another viddy that was part of that VMA mess.

----------


## Trinnity

There's gonna be lawsuits over this...







> Thicke and his "Blurred Lines" wingmen Pharrell and T.I. have filed a lawsuit against Gaye's family. They're also suing Bridgeport Music, which owns the rights to some Funkadelic songs.
> The lawsuit is a preemptive move. Thicke, Pharrell, and T.I. claim that the Gayes and Bridgeport are threatening to sue them on allegations that "Blurred Lines" is too similar to "Got to Give It Up" and Funkadelic's 1974 "Sexy Ways." The "Blurred Lines" hitmakers are asking a judge to declare that their song doesn't improperly copy the Gaye or Funkadelic tracks. They're also going further, asking the judge to rule that even if "Blurred Lines" did come too close to "Got to Give It Up," Gaye's family doesn't have standing to sue over the song.
> 
> http://www.spin.com/articles/robin-t...es-funkadelic/

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Well, I see many of you haven't seen either viddy. All kidding aside, here's the original:
> *WARNING: BOOBS
> *.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


My kids will be raised naturist like me, to see nudity as natural rather than sexual, at least until they are old enough to distinguish between the two. So while I will obviously do my damndest to make sure I know everything that goes into their little heads, I won't fear for their future if something slips by.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> His interview with GQ
> Well, his first impression to most of us is that he's something other than a gentleman. Oops.


I dunno, hard to think badly of the guy after reading that.

----------


## KSigMason

Here's the response I gave: WAIT?! You're telling me that a hypersexualized Disney teen pop-star grew up to be an annoying douchenozzle and did something horribly inappropriate in public?! Say it ain't so!!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-30-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-30-2013)

----------


## keymanjim

I was unaware of the video until I got this call out.
The music was kind of childish (aside from the lyrics) and would be better placed in some sort of late 60's/early 70's blacksploitation movie. The girls were cute and energetic. And the only reason I would kick any them out of bed is because there is more room on the floor.
The guys look like they would be more interested in each other than the girls undulating around them.

I give it a 6.7. It would be higher without the metrosexuals screwing up the view.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The guys look like they would be more interested in each other than the girls undulating around them.
> 
> I give it a 6.7. It would be higher without the metrosexuals screwing up the view.


What guys?  All I saw were the topless chicks.  Especially the Polish one.   Great dancer!

Each to their own.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

It's one of the most parodied videos ever, and there are some very good ones on youtube. 

This one will ruin your childhood:




My favorite:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-30-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It's one of the most parodied videos ever, and there are some very good ones on youtube. 
> 
> This one will ruin your childhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite:


LOL, love that second one!

----------


## St James

I did take the poll, however, I didn't see either one......

----------


## countryboy

I've never actually watched an episode of "Hannah Montana", but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it was probably peppered with sexual innuendo, just like most of the "kids" programming these days. Is what Cyrus did really a shocker? 

The granddaughter was watching Nick or one of those "kids" channels one day, I happened to look at the screen and there were two teenage girls kissing. I was like, "what in the whirl"? She said it's the boy trapped in the girls body. TV.....off.

----------


## Dos Equis

I don't really see the fascination with people like this.  I prefer my own little bubble, thanks.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I normally wouldn't see these except for the publicity that Cyrus is getting and the fact that she scares me.  really.   Her attitude regarding her willfulness and criticizing others for having the right to criticize her performance.    

You might think this stuff doesn't hurt our society and our kids.  Well it does.   But it hardly matters at this point does it?   If we are not at the point of no return, then we on the threshold.     My kids won't be seeing.   I'm glad to be aware of it so that I can keep it out of their view.    The bible has some good advice for raising decent humans and keeping this stuff out of our heads.

Philippians 4:8

8 Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [e]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [f]dwell on these things. 9 The things you have learned and received and heard and seen in me, practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you

----------

Coolwalker (08-30-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Release history*
> 
> Region
> Date
> Label
> 
> Germany[43]
> July 12, 2013
> Interscope (Universal)
> ...


Agreed about Wiki.  Even though they've done well to improve their reliability, the secret to Wiki is to both understand the difference between fact and opinion (even historians or famous pundits can be wrong) and the references.

In this case, there is the difference between when the video was released, the single and the album all of which share the same name.

----------

Trinnity (08-30-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I think the whole thing, while funny to me as an adult, is wholly inappropriate for teens and young adults - and I say that because these kind of things influence them to abandon any morals they might have. It's difficult because I'm so against censorship. Our culture has been so heavily degraded and I blame mostly rap as the driving force behind it. Secondly, Madonna, the biggest performance slut of all time.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Agreed about Wiki.  Even though they've done well to improve their reliability, the secret to Wiki is to both understand the difference between fact and opinion (even historians or famous pundits can be wrong) and the references.
> 
> In this case, there is the difference between when the video was released, the single and the album all of which share the same name.


The thing about Wikipedia is that it isn't supposed to be 100% reliable. It exists as a springboard, first base, Grand Central Station. You go there, you get a litany of sources from the page, and BOOM! You're sent traversing the internet for more reliable sources.

It's basically like Google only as an encyclopedia.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-30-2013),usfan (08-30-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think the whole thing, while funny to me as an adult, it wholly inappropriate for teens and young adults - and I say that because these kind of thing influence them to abandon any morals they might have. It's difficult because I'm so against censorship. Our culture has been so heavily degraded and I blame mostly rap as the driving force behind it. Secondly, Madonna, the biggest performance slut of all time.


While it's easy to find that one scapegoat to pin all our problems on, rap is really not as bad as you think, at least not as far as creating the culture in which we live. There are a lot of factors involved.

----------


## Calypso Jones

From Disney to Twerking:

http://frontpagemag.com/2013/ben-sha...y-to-twerking/

"Cyrus was the most successful of all of the young Disney Channel stars. Hannah Montana made her a global name, allowing her to overcome the quasi-stigma of her “Achy-Breaky Heart” father. She became a billion dollar industry. And then she did what Disney Channel knew she would and the rest of Hollywood thought she should: she “grew up.”


By “grew up,” Hollywood meant that Miley would have to become a sexually aggressive, pseudo-promiscuous Madonna-slut, gyrating before millions. To make it worse, Miley would have to act out the pathetic sexual fantasies of pedophilic anime. And so she did. On the Video Music Awards this week, Cyrus reached the apex of her crass and unsexy cynicism. She’d already turned her movie career into an exploration of her sexuality (see _LOL_). She’d already begun tweeting pictures of herself frolicking like a drunk New Orleans college girl. But at the VMA, she went all the way: she popped out of a giant teddy bear, dressed in a onesie with a teddy bear outlining every body party. She stuck out her tongue like some odd sort of pornographic iguana, humped the teddy bear, stuck her face between the buttocks of another bear, touched her privates like a knock-off Michael Jackson, bent down and “twerked” (gyrating the genitals in imitation of sex).
That was for starters.
Then, getting creative, she grabbed a giant foam finger from the crowd, rubbed it across her crotch repeatedly. When Robin Thicke, the singer of “Blurred Lines,” arrived to sing his hit, Cyrus went up to him, rubbed the foam finger across _his_ crotch, leaned forward to nuzzle his ear, and bent over to twerk right at his genital level. It was simulated sex onstage before 10.1 million people.


Even those in the Hollywood crowd were shocked by the level of exhibitionistic vulgarity Cyrus displayed. _ I doubt that._ . She will never need to be an adult. But the girls who watch her will. And if they are shown lies about what adulthood means, they will learn the hard way that adolescent behavior gets punished, not rewarded, in the real world

----------


## Trinnity

> While it's easy to find that one scapegoat to pin all our problems on, rap is really not as bad as you think, at least not as far as creating the culture in which we live. There are a lot of factors involved.


As far as that goes, I blame the political parties for always meddling in our culture, I blame dems more, and I blame LBJ the most. IMO, this is the result of "The Great Society" scheme. Nuff said.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-30-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> From Disney to Twerking:
> 
> http://frontpagemag.com/2013/ben-sha...y-to-twerking/


Cute article.  

Miley Cyrus isn't the first young female star seeking to shed a squeaky-clean, little girl image.   Lots of kids go through the stage metamorphosing from a dependent child to an independent adult.  Most don't have a 150 million dollars and a global stage to do it on. 

I have little doubt Cyrus wants to shed her Hanna Montana image and she couldn't have done a better job of it last Sunday if she'd taken out a Hanna Montana clone and slit its throat onstage. 

Frankly, I'd rather be talking about global threats than some little rich girl desperately trying to grow up and being respected as a fully fledged woman.....or women with big tits and a round ass.  I like that subject too.

----------

Belazure (09-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-30-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you know what Values Clarification is?   Founder:  Laurence Kohlberg?

Whatever the 'student' likes is what he should do.  And it is no one elses' business.  It is based on Feeeeelings, what I think, what I want and I am my own god.  Every moral issue is vague and confining and one should do what one pleases.

Sex, alcohol, drugs replaces Country, Courage, Duty.


Finally, Kohlberg admitted that his philosophy was wrong.  He was wrong.   You'd think that when the Founder of a new philosophy admits his philosophy is wrong, it would be abandoned.  Not this one.   Academia will NOT abandon this philosophy.   They are still promoting it now more than ever.

Nothing succeeds like failure.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Cute article.  
> 
> Miley Cyrus isn't the first young female star seeking to shed a squeaky-clean, little girl image.   Lots of kids go through the stage metamorphosing from a dependent child to an independent adult.  Most don't have a 150 million dollars and a global stage to do it on. 
> 
> I have little doubt Cyrus wants to shed her Hanna Montana image and she couldn't have done a better job of it last Sunday if she'd taken out a Hanna Montana clone and slit its throat onstage. 
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather be talking about global threats than some little rich girl desperately trying to grow up and being respected as a fully fledged woman.....or women with big tits and a round ass.  I like that subject too.


so would we all.  But you cannot discount the degradation of our own society.  Society in General. History is replete with examples of this and what results.

At this point though, only an act of God could fix this.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> While it's easy to find that one scapegoat to pin all our problems on, rap is really not as bad as you think, at least not as far as creating the culture in which we live. There are a lot of factors involved.


Agreed.   There's a difference between a musical style, a gangsta culture, a sexually open or permissive society and a technological system which allows anyone with to upload a video of themselves dancing around and making spitting sounds into a microphone.  The fact it all comes together about the same time isn't causal.  Rock'n'Roll didn't cause the Civil Rights movement or Vietnam.

I'm not a big fan of rap, but I go to classes at my gym a few times a week.  The music played is often either old disco tunes or modern pop tunes (sometimes remixed for tempo).  The more modern stuff includes rap and I admit to liking some of it enough to download it for my own playlists.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Agreed.   There's a difference between a musical style, a gangsta culture, a sexually open or permissive society and a technological system which allows anyone with to upload a video of themselves dancing around and making spitting sounds into a microphone.  The fact it all comes together about the same time isn't causal.  Rock'n'Roll didn't cause the Civil Rights movement or Vietnam.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of rap, but I go to classes at my gym a few times a week.  The music played is often either old disco tunes or modern pop tunes (sometimes remixed for tempo).  The more modern stuff includes rap and I admit to liking some of it enough to download it for my own playlists.


I like Common and Lupe Fiasco, with an occasional Eminem thrown in. That's pretty much the only rap I listen to. Not my favorite genre.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-30-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> so would we all.  But you cannot discount the degradation of our own society.  Society in General. History is replete with examples of this and what results.
> 
> At this point though, only an act of God could fix this.


I suspect the older generation has been talking about how the world it going to hell at the hands of the younger generation since Adam and Eve.

----------

Belazure (09-21-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I like Common and Lupe Fiasco, with an occasional Eminem thrown in. That's pretty much the only rap I listen to. Not my favorite genre.


Not mine either.  Before my step-dad died of Agent Orange-related ALS, he listened to a lot of new stuff.  Every year we'd split the Grammy Nominations CD.   It has the best of many genres and exposed me to the best of them.   Between that, my gym classes and TV/Movies, that's the only exposure I have to new stuff.  I don't listen to the radio much and didn't watch the VMA.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Not mine either.  Before my step-dad died of Agent Orange-related ALS, he listened to a lot of new stuff.  Every year we'd split the Grammy Nominations CD.   It has the best of many genres and exposed me to the best of them.   Between that, my gym classes and TV/Movies, that's the only exposure I have to new stuff.  I don't listen to the radio much and didn't watch the VMA.


Ever listen to any electro-swing? It's basically swing, like in the 20s-40s, with a modern, electronic twist. It's absolutely fucking amazing, imo. Here's some:

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-30-2013),Trinnity (08-30-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I like some 40s swing music.   The movie "Cannery Row" had a lot of the best stuff in it.  Can't say I've listened to any like you posted, but I'll give it a listen.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-30-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I like some 40s swing music.   The movie "Cannery Row" had a lot of the best stuff in it.  Can't say I've listened to any like you posted, but I'll give it a listen.


20s-40s is my favorite era in American history and culture, hands down. Music, movies, style, everything.

----------


## Micketto

I've only seen the racy version posted here in the Miley Thread.
I'm not a music video watcher.

Now I will read through the thread to see what's up....


Edit:
 Ok... I see the parody vid from Trinnity.  Very funny.  Thanks Trin.

Harmonies are amazing... never heard the word "douchebag" sound so good.

----------

Trinnity (08-30-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 20s-40s is my favorite era in American history and culture, hands down. Music, movies, style, everything.


Figures you're a zoot suiter!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

The Caravan Palance music was a very interesting blend of genres.  In some ways it reminded me of Cajun Zydeco.  It's easy to see the swing influence.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-30-2013)

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

I can tell Thicke's gunna use this trick until it dies. Let's just hope constant nudity doesn't become some annoying trend of the pop music industry.

----------


## Coolwalker

Personally I don't watch sluts and I have no idea who this Thicke guy is, nor do I really care. MTV became crap about 5 years after its inception, so I don't watch it at all...I use to, in fact when I lived in The Village in 1983 when it was starting, I use to hang out over there because I had a few friends who found jobs there, but now, naw, don't need it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I think the whole thing, while funny to me as an adult, it wholly inappropriate for teens and young adults - and I say that because these kind of thing influence them to abandon any morals they might have. It's difficult because I'm so against censorship. Our culture has been so heavily degraded and I blame mostly rap as the driving force behind it. Secondly, Madonna, the biggest performance slut of all time.


I agree with you...the problem is the only kids you can prevent from seeing it, MAYBE, is your own kids.  All other kids are probably seeing it, copying it in their behavior, doing it in front of your kids, soooooo good luck with that.   The only thing we can do I guess to MAYBE ward it off is to find a good church, take your kid.  Find a good school, preferably not public and enroll your kid.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Speaking of which. Gotta tell you this story cause it is so...current.

Last week, my daughter enrolled my grandson (3 years old) in pre-school. Christian, 5 minutes away.  NOT the Christian pre-school my granddaughter had gone to which was excellent.  The only problem they have now is that they have 50 kids and mostly minority.   Which would be okay generally but at this point in our culture, i'm a little hesitant.   Regardless, the blessing is we found this little school.  Small group, Christian oriented.   Daughter was talking to the owner and daughter was asking about snacks etc.   The owner said, 'okay.  There's is something that I have to tell you now.  We are a Christian pre-school, we teach bible, we pray before eating.......'.  My daughter said. This is fine.  This is what I want.   Okay, says owner, then we can speak openly.  

 OPENLY??  is this where we are in our culture??

breathtaking.  A Christian pre-school, held at a church and the owner of the pre-school has to  feel out the parents of her potential students and warn them that they ARE CHRISTIAN??!!

IDK...does anyone else find this slightly alarming?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

We have some contracts now with private Christian schools.  If I ever have kids they'll go to one or be home schooled.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> We have some contracts now with private Christian schools.  If I ever have kids they'll go to one or be home schooled.


look for a Christian Classical school. Those kids are speaking latin in kindergarten.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> look for a Christian Classical school. Those kids are speaking latin in kindergarten.


I'm sure whomever I marry would probably want a Catholic school.  I tend to like Catholic girls.

----------


## Trinnity

Are there no limits? Is it "just what you get used to"? Oh, it's okay now? no

it's not okay~

Next: thongs and pasties in prime time. Will it ever be too much?

----------


## Dan40

> I suspect the older generation has been talking about how the world it going to hell at the hands of the younger generation since Adam and Eve.


YES!

And we are right!

----------


## Micketto

> Personally I don't watch sluts and I have no idea who this Thicke guy is, nor do I really care. MTV became crap about 5 years after its inception, so I don't watch it at all...I use to, in fact when I lived in The Village in 1983 when it was starting, I use to hang out over there because I had a few friends who found jobs there, but now, naw, don't need it.


I don't mind watching sluts.
If they're hot.

But as far as Thicke, maybe you know his more famous dad....

----------


## Calypso Jones

o.  mi.  gosh.  

what a disappointment.

----------


## Trinnity

So_ he's_ the other half....

This


plus this 


makes this

----------


## Coolwalker

> I don't mind watching sluts.
> If they're hot.
> 
> But as far as Thicke, maybe you know his more famous dad....


Yeah...he's that Canadian musician who couldn't make it in music so had some show a while back...Alan is his name I think. So why is everyone even talking about a young slut with no hips whose father also couldn't make it in music and decided to live off his daughters earnings? Losers all around.

----------


## texmaster

sorry no idea who that even is

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yeah...he's that Canadian musician who couldn't make it in music so had some show a while back...Alan is his name I think. So why is everyone even talking about a young slut with no hips whose father also couldn't make it in music and decided to live off his daughters earnings? Losers all around.


Robin Thicke is worth $15 million dollars and is one of the top musicians of the year. That's hardly "losing."

----------


## Terminal Lance

I saw it on here.  Thanks!

----------


## Trinnity

> I saw it on here.  Thanks!


Then check out the parody version in post #8. It's pretty funny. 
 @Terminal Lance

----------

Terminal Lance (08-30-2013)

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

In a further twist on the tale, Marvin Gaye's family has recently been pursuing a copyright infringement lawsuit against Robin Thicke, who has stated that 'Blurred Lines' was inspired by Marvin's 1977 hit 'Got to Give It Up'.

----------

Trinnity (08-31-2013)

----------


## Cap

I have no idea who Robin Thicke is.  Hell, at first I thought it was Alan Thicke.  Looks like him a little.

----------


## countryboy

> I have no idea who Robin Thicke is.  Hell, at first I thought it was Alan Thicke.  Looks like him a little.


He's his kid.

----------


## usfan

I watched both in this thread.  I liked the outfits of the women in the original, but the message & humor was great in the parody.  Overall, it was better than the original, which was a typically demeaning music video toward women.

----------


## Trinnity

> I liked the outfits of the women in the original


topless with flesh colored thong undies :Biglaugh:

----------


## usfan

> topless with flesh colored thong undies


Exactly!  What's not to like!   :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He's his kid.


http://www.imdb.com/list/SCi2RmmqSg0/

Damn Canadians!  We built "the Wall" on the wrong border!!

We should deport them all!  Well, except for Jennifer Tilly.  We should keep her.

----------


## Calypso Jones

so far:  Worst case of Twerk Fail.

----------

KSigMason (09-06-2013),Max Rockatansky (09-06-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Ouch!   I admire her upper body strength and dancing skills, but mixing alcohol, candles and an unlocked door plus panicking over a little fire shows she needs to work on her mental skills.  Given her age, I think that will come naturally.  :Smile: 

I loved the video!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> YES!
> 
> And we are right!


LOL.  One day we will be, but I suspect it will be an older generation far, far in the future.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> so far:  Worst case of Twerk Fail.


Turns out, it was a very well done prank by Jimmy Kimmel.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/09/10/epic-t...-hoax-3956555/

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-10-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Jimmy Kimmel is great! Both a brilliant way to kick off his season and an interesting experiment in how to go viral.  Over 9 million hits in a week with no advertising or corporate promotion.  Totally free except for the cost of making the video.  Topical and funny are great ways to go.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-10-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

If I were that girl and that happened to me...not the fire but the stupidity of video-ing yourself doing something that is mildly lascivious....I would not be on television...I would be hoping I could disappear. 

women any more have no damn sense of propriety.  They're novice sluts.

and for freakin' 14 minutes of fame.   I despise the both of them.

----------


## keymanjim

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/89r5

----------

BleedingHeadKen (09-16-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/89r5


Nothing better than a good parody/mashup.

----------

keymanjim (09-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh that was funny. 

Did y'all know that he really did clutch his chest and have a heart attack on the set (and die) and they thought he was kidding at first.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh that was funny. 
> 
> Did y'all know that he really did clutch his chest and have a heart attack on the set (and die) and they thought he was kidding at first.


On the set of The Royal Family, not Sanford and Son.

----------

Trinnity (09-17-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Cher was not impressed.  she can't dance, her body wont that great, neither was the song and her tongue was coated.  

ick.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...giene/2829215/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If I were that girl and that happened to me...not the fire but the stupidity of video-ing yourself doing something that is mildly lascivious....I would not be on television...I would be hoping I could disappear. 
> 
> women any more have no damn sense of propriety.  They're novice sluts.
> 
> and for freakin' 14 minutes of fame.   I despise the both of them.


Your anger, I suspect, goes far deeper than simple disgust at the actions of young people.

----------

Belazure (09-20-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Your anger, I suspect, goes far deeper than simple disgust at the actions of young people.



well sure...the manipulation by entertainment.  Don't worry.  It was only momentary.   I'm way over it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Miley Cyrus is becoming a joke

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2013/09/...ball-parodies/

Wrecking Ball.  Kids are parodying it.   

Her peers are laughing at her.

----------


## Trinnity

hahahaha

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Funny stuff and I'm sure Miley is laughing all the way to the bank.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> well sure...the manipulation by entertainment.  Don't worry.  It was only momentary.   I'm way over it.


That's the nature of business; to manipulate people into buying their wares.  Show business is no different.   Good that you don't take it too seriously.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

*


'Wrecking Ball' swings into top spot on 'Billboard'*

_It's Miley Cyrus' first No. 1 on the Hot 100
_


> Between that gigantic tongue, the foam finger, the twerking, the nudity, the underwear and now her official breakup with Liam Hemsworth, you just _Can't Stop_ Miley from taking a _Wrecking Ball_ to everything in her path.
> 
> Bad puns aside, here are the numbers.
> Her new single, _Wrecking Ball_, off her upcoming album, _Bangerz_ (out Oct. 8), knocked Katy Perry's_Roar_ off the top of the _Billboard_ Hot 100 chart this week, turning Perry's two-week reign into more of a mew. _Ball_ bowled through the competition with 2.5 million streams this week in the U.S., becoming the biggest week for a single track in Spotify history. Her_Wrecking Ball_ music video reached 100 million views on Vevo in six days.


_
_

----------


## Trinnity

It's not even a good song. Her singing style is irritating too. I don't like what pop music has become. There's no Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd of this era. It sucks. Music used to be epic; now it's just T R A S H.

----------


## Belazure

> http://weaselzippers.us/2013/08/26/l...minstrel-show/
> 
> prit. tee raunchy.    But nothing that I wouldn't have expected from this little gal.    I see some serious issues with her daddy.  And family I suspect.    But what troubles me most are some of her previous interviews in which she refers to 'haters'.   Hater being anyone who does not whole heartedly support her lewd and lascivious performances and life style.


If you're ignorant enough not to know that all of the 'images' in the entertainment industry are pre-manufactured then you need not create nonsensical threads like this. It's a marketing technique - it worked well with Britney Spears back in the 90s, and they're just trying to repeat that success with Miley Cyrus - and the gossip mongers haven't proved them wrong apparently.

The switch from the 'family friendly' image to a 'raunchy' image was pre-planned and manufactured - Miley doesn't even write her own music, let alone choose her images.




> If you have read the Left Behind Series, you'll especially know what ah'm tawkin' about.


The Left Behind series is 3rd rate pulp fiction at best.

----------


## Belazure

> Because she believes she has to get nekkid to get a man's attention with that short hair.


The short hair's a reference to Britney Spears most likely - that's part of the manufactured image, as was the whole 'switch' from a 'clean cut' to a 'raunchy image'. You wouldn't even imagine just how much depth their is to marketing.

Though IMO she looks like Justin Bieber with lipstick.

----------


## Belazure

> It's not even a good song. Her singing style if irritating too. I don't like what pop music has become. There's no Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd of this era. It sucks. Music used to be epic; now it's just T R A S H.


It doesn't require as much effort to make music today, what with electronic production equipment, autotuning, et cetera - back then you genuinely had to have talent, because no one could just take a terrible voice and 'autotune it' to make it sound somewhat decent. Plus you had to actually learn instruments, they didn't the elaborate electronic music production equipment they have today.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> If you're ignorant enough not to know that all of the 'images' in the entertainment industry are pre-manufactured then you need not create nonsensical threads like this. It's a marketing technique - it worked well with Britney Spears back in the 90s, and they're just trying to repeat that success with Miley Cyrus - and the gossip mongers haven't proved them wrong apparently.
> 
> The switch from the 'family friendly' image to a 'raunchy' image was pre-planned and manufactured - Miley doesn't even write her own music, let alone choose her images.
> 
> 
> The Left Behind series is 3rd rate pulp fiction at best.


I think we all know that the images are real...we all saw it on tv and you tube and the songs are stupid and she sings them so whatever.

----------


## Belazure

> I think we all know that the images are real...we all saw it on tv and you tube and the songs are stupid and she sings them so whatever.


Wow you really don't even know the topic here.

The "stage image" is dictated by the entertainment industry, and the 'artists', especially these modern day artists who don't even write their own music, likely don't have much say over how it's directed - no one was suggesting her 'images' were photoshopped - go to a Network thread if you want to hear that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't get the tongue thing still.   It makes her look like a gargoyle.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't get the tongue thing still.   It makes her look like a gargoyle.


Like this?  


KISS, a band formed in 1973, a full 19 years before Miley Cyrus was even born.

----------

Belazure (09-19-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> If she wants to be a slut, you can be damn certain that she is ALREADY a slut.
> 
> In a mere few decades, we have transformed our entire civilization into "Slut City." One need only look about.
> 
> Dante.


*<<Personal attack removed>>*




> prostitutes rarely do.


Eh, what experiences are you going by? Glad I never had to resort to a prostitute, lmao




> Your anger, I suspect, goes far deeper than simple disgust at the actions of young people.


Just listening to her talk - how many beers in do you think a guy would have to be to actually even consider it? Envy always takes interesting forms eh?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Most dudes who sit around pissing and moaning about all the 'sluts' are just sexually repressed creeps who're mad they can't even get one (when it shouldn't even be that hard to do, being sluts and all - but it is for them). Nothing makes a dude look more beta male than venting like that.


 Are they or are they just looking for a friend and lover to spend their days out with. One day you may wake up with less than an inch, with a health problem no Viagra will help and the one standing besides you love you unconditional. Where will those sluts be then? Do you think it can't happen to you. True love is worth any you think is important.

----------

Belazure (09-20-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just listening to her talk - how many beers in do you think a guy would have to be to actually even consider it? Envy always takes interesting forms eh?


Unknown.  Passionate women can be real tigers in bed.

----------


## Belazure

> Are they or are they just looking for a friend and lover to spend their days out with. One day you may wake up with less than an inch, with a health problem no Viagra will help and the one standing besides you love you unconditional. Where will those sluts be then? Do you think it can't happen to you. True love is worth any you think is important.


I agree with that - I think though that dudes constantly negatively obsessed over women in that way have some issues.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I agree with that - I think though that dudes constantly negatively obsessed over women in that way have some issues.


Agreed.  That goes for anyone who negatively obsesses about anyone or any group of people.

----------

Belazure (09-20-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> Agreed.  That goes for anyone who negatively obsesses about anyone or any group of people.


Yeah, though people with extreme sexual repression and negative sexual obsessions are known to behead and blow people up

----------


## Trinnity

> Cher was not impressed.  she can't dance, her body wont that great, neither was the song and her tongue was coated.  
> 
> ick.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...giene/2829215/


She had to backtrack that rant. She always shoots off her mouth and then has to recant.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, though people with extreme sexual repression and negative sexual obsessions are known to behead and blow people up


What percentage of the world's billion+  Muslims are like that?

----------


## Trinnity

> What percentage of the world's billion+  Muslims are like that?


Don't pretend it's not a problem. It is - a big one.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Don't pretend it's not a problem. It is - a big one.


So is gun violence, but I'm not stressing that one either.   The National Counterterrorism Center's 2011 report showed the depth of the problem.  I hope smart people can see past the rhetoric and read actual numbers. 

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/sunn...t-murders-2011



> Sunni Muslim terrorists committed “about 70 percent” of the 12,533 terrorist murders in the world last year, according to a report by the National Counterterrorism Center (NCTC).The information comes from the 2011 NCTC Report on Terrorism, which is based on information available as of March 12, 2012.
> “Sunni extremists accounted for the greatest number of terrorist attacks and fatalities for the third consecutive year,” the report says. “More than 5,700 incidents were attributed to Sunni extremists, accounting for nearly 56 percent of all attacks and about 70 percent of all fatalities.”
> The report says that in 2011, a total of 10,283 terrorism attacks across the world killed 12,533 people. Terrorism also is blamed for 25,903 injuries and 5,554 kidnappings.
> According to NCTC, of the 12,533 terrorism-related deaths worldwide, 8,886 were perpetrated by “Sunni extremists,” 1,926 by “secular/political/anarchist” groups, 1,519 by “unknown” factions, 170 by a category described as “other”, and 77 by “Neo-Nazi/Fascist/White Supremacist” groups.
> - See more at: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/sunn....bcava7GV.dpuf

----------

Trinnity (09-20-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> What percentage of the world's billion+  Muslims are like that?


Most will not sit around while one insults Islam no matter what side of the fence they are on. I have Muslim friends that I work with and they are nice people but don't think you can do this. Like Trinn said, don't pretend it's not a problem. Look at the atheist cartoonist that made fun of Christians and put Jesus pictures in bad ways for a living, decided he would to the same with them and ended up dead. While we despised what he did, we didn't try to kill him.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Most will not sit around while one insults Islam no matter what side of the fence they are on. I have Muslim friends that I work with and they are nice people but don't think you can do this. Like Trinn said, don't pretend it's not a problem. Look at the atheist cartoonist that made fun of Christians and put Jesus pictures in bad ways for a living, decided he would to the same with them and ended up dead. While we despised what he did, we didn't try to kill him.


Do you believe your "Muslim" friends would have you beheaded for bad-mouthing Islam?  Blow up your house?  Slit your throat?  

An Autistic with other emotional problems murdered lots of kids at Sandy Hook.  Does this mean all autistics are dangerous and should be put into internment camps?  Treated as guilty until proven innocent?  Be feared?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Do you believe your "Muslim" friends would have you beheaded for bad-mouthing Islam?  Blow up your house?  Slit your throat?  
> 
> An Autistic with other emotional problems murdered lots of kids at Sandy Hook.  Does this mean all autistics are dangerous and should be put into internment camps?  Treated as guilty until proven innocent?  Be feared?


Max..your determination to shut your eyes to a real and growing problem is astounding to me.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max..your determination to shut your eyes to a real and growing problem is astounding to me.


Tell me, Calypso, how many tours overseas have you had?  How many different countries have you visited and different peoples have you met? 

Geez, woman, I'd shoot myself if I had to live in fear as many do here.  It's no way to live - all bitter, hateful and scared shitless.

----------

Belazure (09-21-2013),Gerrard Winstanley (09-20-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> Max..your determination to shut your eyes to a real and growing problem is astounding to me.


In your individual case, you're really just worried about potential competition - kind of like how rival cigarette companies hate each other's competition, heh

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (09-21-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> What percentage of the world's billion+  Muslims are like that?


I think that anyone who's seething with sexual repression has the potential to be like that - that's why people with negative sexual obsessions give me the creeps

----------


## Belazure

> I'm not an old fart and this is lewd.


Not any lewder than any Madonna music vid from the early 90s

It goes without saying the thing was going to be 'lewd' - it's marketing - it's supposed to attract a 'buzz' and get people to talk about it because it creates publicity. If people didn't have too much time on their hands and didn't bother themselves to gossip over something as insignificant as a mediocre pop singer then the marketing strategy wouldn't work - it's the gossipers that give 'lewd marketing' it's success

If anyone was then there's something wrong with them, either that or the last TV show they've watched was "Leave it to Beaver", lol

----------


## Belazure

....._edit - not worthy-_

----------


## Belazure

> Are there no limits? Is it "just what you get used to"? Oh, it's okay now? no
> 
> it's not okay~
> 
> Next: thongs and pasties in prime time. Will it ever be too much?


As long as people are willing to gossip about it (and generate free publicity), it'll never be too much.

http://img.cdandlp.com/2012/05/imgL/115390623.jpg

circa 1976

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> As long as people are willing to gossip about it (and generate free publicity), it'll never be too much.
> 
> http://img.cdandlp.com/2012/05/imgL/115390623.jpg
> 
> circa 1976


Exactly.   It's to gain attention.  As noted in the linked articles of band members below, it's about getting attention.  Even if they regret their actions (and how often do old people regret some of their actions in their youth?) it's done.  OTOH, this album cover joins even Tipper Gore and the right-wing in being offended by sexy antics from the music industry.




> *Blasting-Zone.com:* In hindsight, do you regret releasing the album Virgin Killer with the original uncensored cover? 
> 
> Rudolf: "No. .We didn't actually have the idea. It was the record company. The record company guys were like, 'Even if we have to go to jail, there's no question that we'll release that.' On the song 'Virgin Killer', time is the virgin killer. But then, when we had to do the interviews about it, we said 'Look, listen to the lyrics and then you'll know what we're talking about. *We're using this only to get attention. That's what we do*.' Even the girl, when we met her fifteen years later, had no problem with the cover. Growing up in Europe, sexuality, of course not with children, was very normal. The lyrics really say it all. Time is the virgin killer. A kid comes into the world very naive, they lose that naiveness and then go into this life losing all of this getting into trouble. That was the basic idea about all of it."
> 
> Read more at http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/sco...XzqP19H0YD7.99





> *Uli:* "Looking at that picture today makes me cringe. It was done in the worst possible taste. Back then I was too immature to see that. Shame on me — I should have done everything in my power to stop it. The record company came up with the idea, I think. The lyrics incidentally were a take-off on KISS, whom we had just supported on a tour. I was fooling around and played the riff of the song in the rehearsal room and spontaneously improvised ''cause he's a virgin killer!' trying to do a more or less way-off-the-mark Paul Stanley impersonation. Klaus immediately said 'that's great! You should do something with it.' Then I had the unenviable task of constructing a meaningful set of lyrics around the title, which I actually managed to do to some degree. But the song has a totally different meaning from what people would assume at first. Virgin Killer is none other than the demon of our time, the less compassionate side of the societies we live in today — brutally trampling upon the heart and soul of innocence. *"I can't blame Tipper Gore for brandishing the cover on TV as offensive, though.* She was completely right in doing so and she's a good person anyway, although she probably didn't make the effort to check out the lyrics, which put a different slant on the whole thing — can't blame her for that either, because knowing what I know today, I would have possibly reacted in a similar vein.
> 
> Read more at http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/uli...2sAkYQcQHrx.99

----------


## Dan40

> What percentage of the world's billion+  Muslims are like that?


473.659%  Give or take.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

An irrational, illogical number!   

IIRC, it's about 1.2% (both active terrorists and active supporters) and that was back before we whacked most of them.

As it is, in the 1980s, I probably inadvertently supported terrorism by attending a dance in Philly which, later, I was informed supported the IRA.  I'm not counting Muslims who gave to charities and those charities were siphoning off money to by suicide vests.  I'm talking about those who scream "Death to America!", "Death to Israel!" and try to do something to make it become true.

----------


## Trinnity

Hang on - how'd be get from Miley to Muslims?  :Thinking: I'm lost here.

----------


## Perianne

> Hang on - how'd be get from Miley to Muslims? I'm lost here.


Miley was twerking her ass.  Goats have asses.  Muslims like goats' ass.  Easy.

----------


## Trinnity

> Miley was twerking her ass.  Goats have asses.  Muslims like goats' ass.  Easy.


Well thanks for straightening that out. Whew - what a relief.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Hang on - how'd be get from Miley to Muslims? I'm lost here.


I'd rather we get back to the boobs.

----------


## hoosier8

Watching the unrated video reminded me of this:

The difference between men and women.

A woman wants a man that will listen to what she says, cares about what she says, and agrees with her sentiment.

A man wants a woman that will let him see her naked. 

Yup, that's me and I don't get to see her naked enough.   :Angry20:  :Angry20:  :Angry20:

----------


## Trinnity

*<<threads merged>>*



Miley's new photos....trashy~
http://terrysdiary.com/

----------


## JustPassinThru

Oh...Smiley Virus.  I think that fits.

Next we see her, she'll be doing Internet hardcore.

She hasn't just killed her career...she's butchered it; now she's burning the pieces.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

She's worth over $20 Million now.  If she doesn't self-destruct through overindulgence in drugs or alcohol, it wouldn't surprise me if she's worth half a billion by the time she's 40.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Miley Cyrus is, according to this article, "crazy as a fox" and laughing all the way to the bank.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...lated/2905421/



> Once again, it's Miley's moment.Back in 2007, pop culture couldn't get enough of sassy Southern ingénue Miley Cyrus, better known then as Disney's teen TV star Hannah Montana, whose concert tickets created a frenzy reminiscent of Willy Wonka's golden ticket sweepstakes. Fast-forward six years and Cyrus, now 20, is dominating the chatter-sphere thanks to sexually charged performances on stage and in videos.
> If you didn't know what twerking was before Cyrus hit the MTV Video Music Awards on Aug. 25, chances are you do now.
> The VMAs showcased a pigtail-bunned Cyrus fondling a foam finger and grinding up against singer Robin Thicke during a _Blurred Lines_ duet. In the video for _Wrecking Ball_, the current single off her new album _Bangerz_ (out Tuesday), Cyrus rides that demolition tool naked. Presumably, the sky's the limit for her next gig as both host and musical guest on this weekend's _Saturday Night Live_.
> 
> All of which raises the question: Is this yet another example of a wholesome American icon hitting the career skids with an ill-advised descent into depravity — or a strategic play to twentysomethings, whose sense of sonic and sexual adventure Miley is merely mirroring?
> By all accounts, Cyrus is crazy — like a fox. Conversations with the singer's team, fans and industry veterans depict a young woman who, having grown up around masters of marketing such as her father, _Achy Breaky Heart_ wonder Billy Ray Cyrus, and her honorary glam godmother, Dolly Parton, is simply doing what's necessary to forge a new image.
> "I'm just a facilitator — this is Miley's total vision for herself," says Larry Rudolph, the manager Cyrus turned to earlier this year when she cleaned her professional house (his client did not respond to multiple interview requests). "She's 10 steps down the road already," says Rudolph, who also handles Britney Spears, another Disney star who had to grow up and out of her squeaky-clean image in public, often to deleterious effect.
> "I told Britney when things got rough, you've got to have a thick skin if you're going to have an impact on pop culture," says Rudolph of the woman who caused a stir on MTV's 2001 awards show by suggestively singing _I'm a Slave 4 U_ while draped with a white python. "Miley knows that, and she also has a message (to fans): Be true to yourself. Don't listen to criticism. Be big and be bold."
> The results already are rewarding. Since her VMA thunderclap, Cyrus has received an estimated $79 million in free TV exposure, according to marketing research site Critical Mention. Online streaming platform Vevo reported that _Wrecking Ball_garnered a whopping 19.3 million views worldwide on its first day — 7 million more than a previous record-setting effort from One Direction — and the song became her first No. 1 on the _Billboard_ Hot 100, selling 1.4 million downloads to date. Stars' tongues have been wagging, too, from Elton John to Cher, whose kindest comment to USA TODAY about the VMA performance was that it was "so bad."
> ...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...mbers/2912799/
Among Miley Cyrus' impressive career statistics:
*$79 million:* Value of the free publicity she garnered in the wake of her scandal-provoking performance at the MTV Video Music Awards.

*$65 million:* Total domestic gross for her 2008_Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert_ documentary.


*$54 million:* Total gross for Cyrus' 2007-2008 Best of Both Worlds North American tour.

*10 million:* Viewers who watched her twerking with Robin Thicke on the VMAs.

*37 days:* How long it took for _We Can't Stop_ to rack up 100 million views on Vevo.

*24 hours:* How long it took for _Wrecking Ball_ to top 19 million views on Vevo.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well...we'll see.   She might be a candidate for my 2014 dead pool list.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

A good possibility.  A young 20something with millions of dollars can be their own worst enemy.

----------


## Trinnity

Pasties instead of a bra, and white fishnet underwear showing. Gansta chain necklace.
Determined to look like a stripper, a hooker, and a slut.
Well, mission accomplished.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Men love slutty women.  Just sayin'.   $50 says your husband will say, "Oh no, honey.  Most men love women just like you, baby".  :Big Grin: 

Top women's Halloween costume for the 20something set:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/10/08/tw...stumes-photos/

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...mbers/2912799/
> Among Miley Cyrus' impressive career statistics:
> *$79 million:* Value of the free publicity she garnered in the wake of her scandal-provoking performance at the MTV Video Music Awards.
> 
> *$65 million:* Total domestic gross for her 2008_Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert_ documentary.
> 
> 
> *$54 million:* Total gross for Cyrus' 2007-2008 Best of Both Worlds North American tour.
> 
> ...


*24 months*: How long before no one will remember who Miley Cyrus was.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *24 months*: How long before no one will remember who Miley Cyrus was.


Funny, but disagreed.  She's got talent, she's on the edge and, even if she went the Brittany Spears or, worse, Lindsey Lohan route, she'll still be talked about more than 2 years from now.  That even includes if she is dead by accident or murder.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...mbers/2912799/
> Among Miley Cyrus' impressive career statistics:
> *$79 million:* Value of the free publicity she garnered in the wake of her scandal-provoking performance at the MTV Video Music Awards.
> 
> *$65 million:* Total domestic gross for her 2008_Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert_ documentary.
> 
> 
> *$54 million:* Total gross for Cyrus' 2007-2008 Best of Both Worlds North American tour.
> 
> ...


Proof that the old adage, "There's no such thing as bad publicity," is completely true. I try to tell people all the time that talking this shit to death is only serving to make the people they are talking about MORE money, and thus ensuring it will never stop. They don't listen.

----------

St James (11-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Proof that the old adage, "There's no such thing as bad publicity," is completely true. I try to tell people all the time that talking this shit to death is only serving to make the people they are talking about MORE money, and thus ensuring it will never stop. They don't listen.


Agreed.  It's like handling trolls.  If one really wants to be rid of them, just ignore them.  Attacking them, talking to them, egging them on, etc only serves to perpetuate the situation.

----------


## Calypso Jones

1.  Does Miley cyrus ever wear clothes.

2.  Macklemore made a 'call out' to Trayvon and all the kids dying every year thru racial profiling.  Most of them are not dying from racial profiling.  Unless we're talking about blacks killing blacks in predominately black areas such as Chicago and Detroit.   No remark however on the Knock Out Game which i'm not even sure he's aware of.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Proof that the old adage, "There's no such thing as bad publicity," is completely true. I try to tell people all the time that talking this shit to death is only serving to make the people they are talking about MORE money, and thus ensuring it will never stop. They don't listen.


This proves a point I was trying to make about media coverage and PC driven bias. The idea that every story is available and people will make intelligent informed choices about news is a crock. 

Just like what we call entertainment.

----------

